#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Why Move To Thailand

## Borey the Bald

Why Move to Thailand  Second thoughts and an honest self-assesment


This is something we have been thinking of doing for years.  But it is only natural to consider and reconsider what we are about to do.  So why have we  my Thai wife of over 35 years and I  decided to make the move to Thailand?


Money:  I think of myself as an average 62 year old retiree.  I have sufficient income to live in the US  not wealthy, only a little above the average for US retirees.  But I could qualify for a retirement visa (Thai bank statement showing 800,000 Baht deposit or proof of 65,000 Baht monthly income).  And in Thailand, we would be considered upper middle class.   Buying a car and renting or buying a house should be no problem.  I believe we should have plenty remaining to live well (although the wife may try to prove me wrong).


Health:  At age 62 and still in very good health, I figure at best to have about 10 more good years in me, followed by probably about 10 years of deterioration until death.  In the US that would be a very grim reality.  The health care system being so expensive (even with insurance), we could expect for the wife to have only her retirement income of less than $1500 per month remaining after my death.  All of our savings would be eaten up by the system.   


On the other hand, in Thailand they still have the tradition of family taking care of the elderly.  This would especially be true for the rich farang uncle.  Here in the US, a grim assisted living care facility can be expected to cost over $3000 per month.  In Thailand, for a small fraction of that, we could get someone who really cares to stay in our home and help the wife wipe my wrinkled ass.  


The Wife:  The wife is used to working hard, but because I have been overly indulgent, she is also used to spending hard.  This is a real concern of mine:  that she, in her leisure,  will have too much time on her hands for shopping.  Hopefully she will adjust to a slower, less material country life.   


But the matter of her health in 20 years is the real consideration.  Having the support of her family and friends in her village would be most important and would probably make her old age much more enjoyable.  On the other hand, she is an extremely nice and sociable person and has made many friends as I have dragged her around the world.  She would succeed anywhere.   


Family Considerations:  We live near my mother now, and she has come to rely on us.  If it wasn't for this, we probably would have moved back to Thailand years ago.  My nearest siblings live nearly an hour's drive away, so before any move we need to clearly pass on the family responsibilities.  They (four sisters) have been ducking their duties for years, so I do not feel like too much of a putz for leaning on them.


As for my kids, my daughter and grandson live 2500 miles away, so we only see them every couple of years now.  My son, who's single, has been taking yearly vacations to Thailand, so he welcomes the thought of having a base to operate from while in country.   


An Avocation:  Keeping busy is a necessity.  I am the kind of guy that likes to putz (the other meaning) around in the garden.  We luckily sold our property a couple of years ago and moved into an apartment, so I am looking forward to being able to play the gentleman farmer in Thailand.

----------


## taxexile

> we would be considered upper middle class


no you wont,  you will be considered a foreigner, rich or poor your status here is  "foreigner". its not *always* a bad thing, but it does help to remember that.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> we would be considered upper middle class
> 			
> 		
> 
> no you wont,  you will be considered a foreigner, rich or poor your status here is  "foreigner". its not *always* a bad thing, but it does help to remember that.


Quite right, I should have said "consider myself....."

----------


## Lorenzo

You have carefully considered many issues.




> All of our savings would be eaten up by the system.


Not likely, old geezers get cheap medical in the US and other discounts




> On the other hand, in Thailand they still have the tradition of family taking care of the elderly. This would especially be true for the “rich farang” uncle.


Very unlikely




> But the matter of her health in 20 years is the real consideration. Having the support of her family and friends in her village would be most important and would probably make her old age much more enjoyable.


Yes for her but not for you!!


The overriding consideration is do you want to spend your golden years with as a second class visitor in racist Thailand?  In any village that will be a bunch of uneducated peasants looking to scam your money at every turn.

----------


## Carrabow

Can you afford to keep your properties /investments at home and try renting for a year or 2 to see how it works out?

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Can you afford to keep your properties /investments at home and try renting for a year or 2 to see how it works out?


Since we are renting now, we would be able to make the move then return in a couple of years.  Hopefully, that would not be necessary.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
>  All of our savings would be eaten up by the system.
> 
> 
> Not likely, old geezers get cheap medical in the US and other discounts


The long-term care system for "old geezers" is designed so that the government does not reimburse for much of that care until you can prove that you have no more liquid assets.

----------


## can123

Best of luck, Borey ! I don't have the same concerns as you have about health finances but I feel I have a duty to ensure that my wife is returned to her home and family before I "pop my clogs".

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> Can you afford to keep your properties /investments at home and try renting for a year or 2 to see how it works out?
> 
> 
> Since we are renting now, we would be able to make the move then return in a couple of years. Hopefully, that would not be necessary.


You may have a change of heart after a few years, I have thrown the idea around a few times when discouraged.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> On the other hand, in Thailand they still have the tradition of family taking care of the elderly. This would especially be true for the rich farang uncle.
> 
> 
> Very unlikely.


Are you saying they would not make the effort with the expectation of receiving a good monetary reward?

----------


## Borey the Bald

> The overriding consideration is do you want to spend your golden years with as a second class visitor in racist Thailand?  In any village that will be a bunch of uneducated peasants looking to scam your money at every turn.


I have been dealing with these people for over 40 years.  The Thais are racist, but no more so than any other nationality.  Visitors (or immigrants in general) are looked upon as 2nd class everywhere.  I have more respect for these uneducated peasants than for many educated but otherwise ignorant westerners.

----------


## meat

farang = perma-tourist/foreigner

 :tieme:

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Best of luck, Borey ! I don't have the same concerns as you have about health finances but I feel I have a duty to ensure that my wife is returned to her home and family before I "pop my clogs".


Thanks.  After being with the same woman now for approaching 40 years, I too feel that duty.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sounds like a fair and reasoned assessment to me ,, as you say your moneys freed up so as someone's suggested suck it and see .

      I think it depends more on your current lifestyle and your projected future lifestyle , for my part I live a simple but very expensive lifestyle for what it is , in a mostly cold and damp Country , so I may as well when I get to your age retire in a warm relatively cheap to live Country and carry on with the simple lifestyle .

      Good luck in what you decide

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Sounds like a fair and reasoned assessment to me ,, as you say your moneys freed up so as someone's suggested suck it and see .
> 
>       I think it depends more on your current lifestyle and your projected future lifestyle , for my part I live a simple but very expensive lifestyle for what it is , in a mostly cold and damp Country , so I may as well when I get to your age retire in a warm relatively cheap to live Country and carry on with the simple lifestyle .
> 
>       Good luck in what you decide


Thanks.  Cheap and simple.  That's me.

----------


## Takeovers

So you consider bringing your wives back to their home in old age.

I believe I could make the move to the Philippines in a few years, especially with the available option to move back if necessary.

But there is no way I could get my wife to do that. She insists that Phils are a good place for a vacation but no way she would want to move back there permanently.

----------


## Mathos

Good luck whichever path you decide to follow.

Just don't burn the bridges though.

Nature itself has a special and somewhat sensible way
of implanting deep within the innermost parts of our being,
a rather sacred detachment to the country to which we own
our creation and indeed upbringing, which is extremely special.


I rather think you would give your all to Thailand,
with an open, candid nature and application.

When seeking a fair return, and being met with;-

'Not Thai'

You may well become totally disillusioned.


Remember, America is a very young Country.

The backbone of the nation is from all over Europe, and 
Africa.

It will be a good while until all runs like clockwork.

But one day, it will.







So watch this young lass and think.

Best wishes to you in all respects.

----------


## Stinky

Hunter S Thompson sums it up nicely.
"Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"

Go for it you'll love the rush.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

That is neo's signature also, and I agree wholeheartedly with that

Do you have any friends in Thailand, Borey ?

I wonder how you will fare with other Farangs your age, who have wives a fraction the age of yours

Enjoy your retirement, nothing ventured, nothing gained

All the best bud

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> Originally Posted by Lorenzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are going down the wrong path by asking for niceties in return for one day hoepfully receiving some dosh.

Dont also go down the path of being the village farang sugar daddy.

With regards to your financial and relationship situation, I think you will do fine here.

----------


## crocman

To live in Asia you must think asian. Asian custom dictates that the children must look after their elders.
  So here is the plan. Take your wife and your money to LOS and go absolutely fcuking mental doing whatever you like for next 10 to 15 years. Then when you are starting to really feel your age head back to the states broke and spent and inform the kids of their new  responsibilities. What could possibly go wrong?

----------


## ltnt

> I have more respect for these uneducated peasants than for many educated but otherwise ignorant westerners.


Foolish, foolish man.

----------


## BobR

Moving to Thailand is somewhat vague since the experience will be completely different depending on where in Thailand you choose to live.  To me, living in some remote village in Isaan would be a lot like living in Hicktown, Iowa, absolutely intolerable because of the boredom.  Maybe even worse because of the language and lack of decent food.
Living in Bangkok or any well developed area except Pattaya is quite enjoyable.  Also, do you really want to spend the rest of your life orbiting around your wife's family?

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> Moving to Thailand is somewhat vague since the experience will be completely different depending on where in Thailand you choose to live.  To me, living in some remote village in Isaan would be a lot like living in Hicktown, Iowa, absolutely intolerable because of the boredom.  Maybe even worse because of the language and lack of decent food.
> Living in Bangkok or any well developed area except Pattaya is quite enjoyable.  Also, do you really want to spend the rest of your life orbiting around your wife's family?


Good point, I was going to metion this. Instead of moving to her village, I do not see any harm in moving somewhere close but not too close. This way you can have a bit of privacy and keep the family at arms length but also keep the misses happy, buy her a car to ferry herslef back and fourth. I would say try and live on the out skirts of a city/ large town near her village, that is if she is from a village which I do not think you have told us yet.

Just remember, Your wife and her family are two different people. Your wife has been living in the west and understands you and your feelings about a whole range of issues, her family do not and will never unless they do a 30 year stint themselves.

Good luck !

----------


## Khun Custard

> Instead of moving to her village, I do not see any harm in moving somewhere close but not too close.


Better point!!
Your long term enjoyment/partisipation levels in rural Thailand will almost totally depend on your ability to communicate in Thai.  Otherwise, you will live in a cone of silence only connected to the outside world by TV, the wife and falang associates.

If you have the language skills then any location which also gives you access to western services you require will work . If you don't then best consider the outskirts of the usual falang haunts.

----------


## Dan

> Your wife has been living in the west and understands you and your  feelings about a whole range of issues, her family do not and will never


You can deduce that from a couple of posts on a forum?

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> Your wife has been living in the west and understands you and your  feelings about a whole range of issues, her family do not and will never
> 			
> 		
> 
> You can deduce that from a couple of posts on a forum?


Well he did mention they were married for 35years and by the sounds of it have never lived any of that 35 years in the east but rather the west. So yes I think we could safely assume she knows a bit about him and western culture.

Or am I missing something here ?

----------


## Dan

The bit about her family.

----------


## sabang

Thailand is a funny place- it sure ain't the west (but that is a blessing to many of us). Even avowed Thaiophiles like myself admit it can drive you around the twist sometimes. Not everyone can succesfully live here, not everyone can succesfully live anywhere else than their home country for that matter- as one of a massive wave of 'ten pound poms' that went to Australia, I am a first hand witness.

Statistically, you have the most important things in place- a stable, long term relationship with a Thai spouse, and financial stability. There is no reason it won't succeed for you both- but of course you never know 'til you give it a go. If you want to leave yourself an easy 'escape valve', rent for a while before deciding to buy, or construct. You may find, for example, that you prefer an environment with more expats and western facilities than the family village- or maybe less, for that matter. Plus of course, there is the wifes family.

Family is important. A bad family can ruin everything, no end of aggrieved expat Posts has told me. In my case, it is a pleasure living in the 'family village'- it adds to the fun of living in Thailand. If you don't get on with the family, or they are a bunch of scroungers, don't live in the area- move elsewhere. Apart from 'give it a go', that is my only advice. Hope you enjoy living here overall as much as myself, and any number of other expats living here- as in any other medium, the 'hard done by' stories get amplified on-line, the quiet success stories remain mostly quiet.

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> The bit about her family.


You must be board or something. I do not get why we are having this...whatever this is we are having. He stated they were from a village, I would put money on them not being as worldy travelled as his wife.

I am always right you know........... :kma:

----------


## Lorenzo

> The long-term care system for "old geezers" is designed so that the government does not reimburse for much of that care until you can prove that you have no more liquid assets.


Yes but you can live alone and they will pay for your hospital bill when you fall down the stairs at 90 once a month  :Smile: 




> Are you saying they would not make the effort with the expectation of receiving a good monetary reward?


They will do just about anything for a "good monetary reward"




> I have more respect for these uneducated peasants than for many educated but otherwise ignorant westerners.


I get your point but respect is too generous a word. 


As others have said give it a go. Put your shit in a storage locker in The States in case you change your mind.

----------


## Dan

> her family do not and will never (understand you and your feelings about a whole range of issues) unless they do a 30 year stint themselves


That's what you said and that's what I was questioning but it's not especially important.

----------


## DrAndy

> And in Thailand, we would be considered upper middle class.


no, as above, you would be a farang




> in Thailand they still have the tradition of family taking care of the elderly.


maybe, but better to pay a non-family member as nurse whatever



> This is a real concern of mine: that she, in her leisure, will have too much time on her hands for shopping


yes, she will spend all your money...clamp down

----------


## Perota

One thing I observed many times, your wife, once you have moved to Thailand, will be under intense pressure by her relatives to revert to traditional Thai culture. After a while, she may transform herself in a completely different person that the one you have known for the past 35 years.

I suggest that, without cutting your relation with our home country, you try living in Thailand for a period of a few month, a year, and see if you like it. It's a completely different experience to spend a couple of weeks holiday once a year and living there full time. 

And, please, don't invest right away in your dream retirement house.

----------


## Humbert

Not having health insurance in Thailand would be very risky. You are too old to buy it cheaply here and if you use your Medicare you would have to return to the US regularly for maintainence. If something catastrophic happens to you, like a debilitating stroke or cerebral hemorage, you could end up deeply in debt here. I would think about an arrangement where you spend winters here in Thailand and the rest of the time in the US.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Where do you intend to move to?

----------


## robuzo

Borey, have you considered a 6-month to one-year trial period?

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Borey,
You want to have an adventure and move to Thailand. Go for it. Some good advice on here, and some poor advice as well. 

So move enjoy and if you don't like move again, try bali? Or stay at home and wait to die. Or live while you have life.

----------


## robuzo

> One thing I observed many times, your wife, once you have moved to Thailand, will be under intense pressure by her relatives to revert to traditional Thai culture. After a while, she may transform herself in a completely different person that the one you have known for the past 35 years.


This happens in the case of nationalities other than Thai (been there, but not here). The pressure she feels will be at least as subtle as it is overt, and will come from sources more varied than her relatives and friends in the village. 

Conversely, having spent so long in the West your wife may find village life to be harder to take in the long run than you do, especially if puttering around in the garden and the quiet, solitary life is your thing. As it has been pointed out, a farang will ever be an outsider in Thailand, in the place but not of it, which can be as liberating as it is at times frustrating. Your wife will be expected to conform in ways she may find objectionable, especially if after so many years her primary loyalty is to you and not to her family.

----------


## lockman

> Why Move to Thailand  Second thoughts and an honest self-assesment
> 
> 
> This is something we have been thinking of doing for years.  But it is only natural to consider and reconsider what we are about to do.  So why have we  my Thai wife of over 35 years and I  decided to make the move to Thailand?
> 
> 
> Money:  I think of myself as an average 62 year old retiree.  I have sufficient income to live in the US  not wealthy, only a little above the average for US retirees.  But I could qualify for a retirement visa (Thai bank statement showing 800,000 Baht deposit or proof of 65,000 Baht monthly income).  And in Thailand, we would be considered upper middle class.   Buying a car and renting or buying a house should be no problem.  I believe we should have plenty remaining to live well (although the wife may try to prove me wrong).
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm also from the states, moved here 4 years ago. We bought land in March 5 years ago, added fill dirt and left for rainy season, came back and started building our house.  Yes I feel I'm a lot like you have a decent retirement (slightly above  average poor) in US but wealthy for here (I'd still be working there).  I have the same concerns as you, moved my Thai wife of 40 years around the world, finally settled in CA for about 15 years, but really expensive and felt more and more like a foreign country with all the illegals. My parents are gone, 1 brother; while wife has lots here, so moved (literally) here. Brought lots of books as we are way out in a village.  I am concerned as well about health deterioration as well, have a weird form of arthritis that will never get better. Wife's father had Alzheimer&quot;s as well so concerned slightly there. Here we could get  nurses in home for 6-900 USD a month where a nursing home there would take all income, savings and more. Even though I'm way out have located all the  medical specialists I need not too far away, and figure another 10 years or so will have someone drive me there and back. Even after I'm gone wife will have over 2K a month as well as my insurance.  There she would have no support other than our 2 children, and we taught them to be independent. Here she has all her brothers and sisters around (most within 2-3 Km) away and old classmates, friends, etc. There a couple people she worked with.  The one thing I required was a decent internet connection, and now my son supports a slingbox in his home for us. So I can watch TV from there anytime as well as what is available here. talk to friends (we actually &quot;see&quot; more of our daughter via messenger than we have for years).  My wife sounds a lot like yours, very sociable both here and there, when we moved in once house was done she already knew half the village and all the neighbors. She can walk to the Wat whenever she wants. Our property is 2.8 Rai so we have planted trees, grow our own rice in the rainy season and plant some garden (have our own well) during the dry season.  My son &quot;was&quot; single when we left, now he's married to a RN from Thailand (got her RN in New York) and they just started their family. So they use us as a base when they come to visit and have friends all over the world.  There are some issues that i had to figure out as I like to eat mainly falong food. So an oven was a must have as well as a freezer. Once I found where to get decent beef I had it made. Just make a trip to Khon Kean or Udon every month or so to get stuff (and visit a DR for checkup) and not a lot different from there except overall much cheaper and all my neighbors speak Thai.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

You can learn a lot from some posts on here, the one above this is a good example





> Brought lots of books as we are way out in a village





> The one thing I required was a decent internet connection





> I can watch TV


Might as well have stayed in The States, I don't mean to be rude, but if this is your only refuge...



> make a trip to Khon Kean or Udon every month





> I like to eat mainly falong food



Here's my suggestion Borey,  try out places like Hua Hin, Cha Am, Pattaya, Phuket,Samui, all have beaches and clean air, all different in so many ways. 

All have:

 Farangs, fishing, Federbrau, Farang Food, Fanny and Flights. 

Stop thinking of death, enjoy your life :Smile: 

Edit: Ahh that's where people get signatures from, 3 bottles of Leo

----------


## baldrick

> speak Thai.


once you can achieve a little fluency you could join somtam slap at the local shop

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Stop thinking of death, enjoy your life


Is that like enjoying sex, but not thinking about the climax?

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
>  I have more respect for these uneducated peasants than for many educated but otherwise ignorant westerners.
> 
> 
> Foolish, foolish man.


When I first stayed in the village 40 years ago, it was clear to me that these people were not unlike our ancestors in the US (or I would think, Australia for that matter).  My wife's grandparents had moved into the nearly uninhabited forest, cleared the land for farming, built a village and raised their families.  They accomplished this on their own, with very little contact with the outside world.  They thrived by a thorough knowledge of their environment and hard work.  Now, mostly because of stupid government policies aimed at helping large companies (just like in the US) the environment is being destroyed and the small farm economically not viable.  But these "uneducated peasants" are still eking out a living in a rapidly changing world.  I used the word "respect", and I meant it.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Moving to Thailand is somewhat vague since the experience will be completely different depending on where in Thailand you choose to live.  To me, living in some remote village in Isaan would be a lot like living in Hicktown, Iowa, absolutely intolerable because of the boredom.  Maybe even worse because of the language and lack of decent food.
> Living in Bangkok or any well developed area except Pattaya is quite enjoyable.  Also, do you really want to spend the rest of your life orbiting around your wife's family?


We've spent five years living in a large city (Munich, Germany, about as nice a city as I have seen in the world), but I would never consider that as a permanent home.  It just doesn't suit my style.  A remote village in Isaan really is better.  As I said earlier, "cheap and simple".  

At one time I was reasonably conversant in the brand of Laotian spoken in northern Isaan.  But I know it will take some effort to be understandable again.  

I generally like the food in Isaan and eat it regularly even in the States.  Last night we had gaeng no mai, a fine mixture of bamboo shoots and ya nang leaf extract.  Yummy.

My wife has spent most of her adult life "orbiting around" my family.  I think she might have gotten the worst of it.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Family is important. A bad family can ruin everything, no end of aggrieved expat Posts has told me. In my case, it is a pleasure living in the 'family village'- it adds to the fun of living in Thailand. If you don't get on with the family, or they are a bunch of scroungers, don't live in the area- move elsewhere. Apart from 'give it a go', that is my only advice. Hope you enjoy living here overall as much as myself, and any number of other expats living here- as in any other medium, the 'hard done by' stories get amplified on-line, the quiet success stories remain mostly quiet.


I considered that to be the most important consideration to moving back to the village.  On the whole, they are decent people who I have always gotten along with.  Of course, living there my opinion may change.

----------


## FarangRed

Yes, How many years have you lived together? long time can you speak Thai? or more to the point can you speak issarn, bai sai?

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> ...


Borey.. Nice thread you got started.   I also grew up in a region that was being hacked out of the wilderness for mining and forestry.   People were the "salt of the earth" and I can still find that here in Thailand.  The local folks have nothing material, but they seem a whole lot happier than most Americans.   Sure there are the problem alcoholics, but the majority of people here are indeed hard working good folks.   This place is like being thrust back into your child hood.  Heck, you can even find hardware stores here that have everything just like the 1960s in the USA.  Try to find a complete hardware store back in the USA these days.   Just like when I was a kid, people burn weeds and garbage here..... I am not too keen on that, but it shows that this place is great for either living your second childhood or being a retro-grouch, or both.   Thailand is a great place to enjoy your past pursuits, avoid things you dont like about the West, and you can make your retirement dollars go a lot further.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Where do you intend to move to?


About 50 km north of Sakon Nakhon city.  It's about as far out in the boondocks as you can get in Thailand.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by lockman
> 
> speak Thai.
> 
> 
> once you can achieve a little fluency you could join somtam slap at the local shop


I look forward to the opportunity, but would hesitate to match wits with him.

----------


## Thaimato

Hey - go for it!  You sound like you have a good head on yr shoulders!  Please just remember to take things slowly and surely in Thailand - and think about what you're possibly buying into or investing in - _before_ you buy/invest!

Say no to anyone wanting loans - even family - and you'll be OK. Loans generally _don't_ get paid back in this country - and you can probably dig up countless example of just that. Likewise, you can no doubt dig up some examples of Thais that do pay back any loans.

Thailand's a great country - and the sticks can be excellent, as long as you choose to live in an area that suits _you_.

Hope you make a good decision - and real good luck with whatever you choose.


Let us all know how ya get on, if and when ya come over here!

Ta

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Borey.. Nice thread you got started.   I also grew up in a region that was being hacked out of the wilderness for mining and forestry.   People were the "salt of the earth" and I can still find that here in Thailand.  The local folks have nothing material, but they seem a whole lot happier than most Americans.   Sure there are the problem alcoholics, but the majority of people here are indeed hard working good folks.   This place is like being thrust back into your child hood.  Heck, you can even find hardware stores here that have everything just like the 1960s in the USA.  Try to find a complete hardware store back in the USA these days.   Just like when I was a kid, people burn weeds and garbage here..... I am not too keen on that, but it shows that this place is great for either living your second childhood or being a retro-grouch, or both.   Thailand is a great place to enjoy your past pursuits, avoid things you dont like about the West, and you can make your retirement dollars go a lot further.


Thanks.  What you say above was certainly in the back of my mind.

----------


## chingching

the boredom will get you in the end expats go crazy on all the gibberish to have to listen to.
dont burn your bridges cos many farangs want to go home but cant .
its not cheap any more and health costs are heavy on the wallet cos when they see farang the prices escalate out of control.

----------


## ltnt

> I used the word "respect", and I meant it. Borey the Bald is offline Add to Borey the Bald's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!


Again, foolish foolish man.  There is no such animal in Thailand.  Respect towards a Ferang from a Thai is only exhibited during raids on the Ferangs cash hoard.  

As for hard working, not likely.  All inherited lands and farms these days.  Mostly women do the work in the fields not the drunks called men.

Come by all means with your dreams and false images of Thailand and Thais.  When you're fed up please give us a call.  You're just the kind of Ferang that village is looking for.

----------


## Dan

^ Actually quite a good argument against moving to Thailand, just not in the way the poster intended; you will meet people like this occasionally so worth putting that in the cons basket.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Ha Borey,

Give you another good reason to go to Thailand. -37c in American that is frigging cold. I will repeat live your life. As others have said don't be nieve and make sure you have the health covered.

As to Thai's being shits and wankers, I think that you and I know that not to be the case. One of the reason I like being in Thailand is because I like being foreign. Been an immigrant most of my life so nothing new. lots of things to be aware of,  but I am sure you know the risks. like I say better to live than to wait to die. Don't like it try some other place.

----------


## Joe66

in the US, you like to eat thai food, but when you life in Thailand,
something inside of you, will change, and that will be the reason to look for cheese, milk products and farang food.

You have a great wife for many years, but you will bring your wife in a conflict, by choosing to life in her village. Thai society is changing, and the pressure, of being Thai, being part of a family, have responsibilities, will make your wife changing.
Now, the consense between both of you, gives you your positive feeling,
but living in Thailand, this will change, cause she has to have a consense with her parents and sisters as well and you have to handle your feelings.
This is different, than holiday time.

There is also the medical aspect, how far away, you want to life from a decent hospital, with CT, can help you, when having a heart attack in the time between mai and september.

Invest you funds in a home, after you lived 2 years in Thailand, will help you,  knowing your limits, and making the right decision, before burning your assets of the golden years.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Ha Borey,
> 
> Give you another good reason to go to Thailand. -37c in American that is frigging cold. I will repeat live your life. As others have said don't be nieve and make sure you have the health covered.
> 
> As to Thai's being shits and wankers, I think that you and I know that not to be the case. One of the reason I like being in Thailand is because I like being foreign. Been an immigrant most of my life so nothing new. lots of things to be aware of,  but I am sure you know the risks. like I say better to live than to wait to die. Don't like it try some other place.


The climate here is a major concern.  The wife puts up with it, but it is getting tiring for me.  When I went out walking yesterday the temperature was 6F/-14C.  At least this year there hasn't been much snow.  Last year at this time I was using snowshoes.  The next couple of days are supposed to be much colder.  

Years ago I thought living in the heat of the tropics was the worst.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> in the US, you like to eat thai food, but when you life in Thailand,
> something inside of you, will change, and that will be the reason to look for cheese, milk products and farang food.
> 
> You have a great wife for many years, but you will bring your wife in a conflict, by choosing to life in her village. Thai society is changing, and the pressure, of being Thai, being part of a family, have responsibilities, will make your wife changing.
> Now, the consense between both of you, gives you your positive feeling,
> but living in Thailand, this will change, cause she has to have a consense with her parents and sisters as well and you have to handle your feelings.
> This is different, than holiday time.
> 
> There is also the medical aspect, how far away, you want to life from a decent hospital, with CT, can help you, when having a heart attack in the time between mai and september.
> ...


All good points.

You should really consider moving closer to civilisation (Udon or Khon Khaen for example) as I'm sure you'll go out of your mind fairly quickly.

----------


## watdog

cheap, weather, food, girls, can be laid back.

but even that gets old eventually.

it's the third world in many areas of thailand.

----------


## Dan

> it's the third world in many areas of thailand.


It's the third world in many of our home countries. Just colder, grimmer and more expensive.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Again, foolish foolish man.  There is no such animal in Thailand.  Respect towards a Ferang from a Thai is only exhibited during raids on the Ferangs cash hoard.  
> 
> As for hard working, not likely.  All inherited lands and farms these days.  Mostly women do the work in the fields not the drunks called men.
> 
> Come by all means with your dreams and false images of Thailand and Thais.  When you're fed up please give us a call.  You're just the kind of Ferang that village is looking for.


    I think I understand you perspective.  Long ago I worked for several years in Texas.  Based on that experience, and subsequent exposure to Texans, eg. Bush, Cheney and Perry, I have been convinced that all native Texans are stupid wankers.  But consider,  logic dictates that if I went back there and canvassed the state it might be possible to find a couple of Texans who do not qualify as “stupid wankers”.  I'm sure some would only be considered "poofs".  It is not realistic to paint everyone with the same broad brush.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by Joe66
> 
> 
> in the US, you like to eat thai food, but when you life in Thailand,
> something inside of you, will change, and that will be the reason to look for cheese, milk products and farang food.
> 
> You have a great wife for many years, but you will bring your wife in a conflict, by choosing to life in her village. Thai society is changing, and the pressure, of being Thai, being part of a family, have responsibilities, will make your wife changing.
> Now, the consense between both of you, gives you your positive feeling,
> but living in Thailand, this will change, cause she has to have a consense with her parents and sisters as well and you have to handle your feelings.
> ...


You are making the assumption, some might consider unwarranted, that I am not out of my mind now.

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> Again, foolish foolish man.  There is no such animal in Thailand.  Respect towards a Ferang from a Thai is only exhibited during raids on the Ferangs cash hoard.  
> 
> As for hard working, not likely.  All inherited lands and farms these days.  Mostly women do the work in the fields not the drunks called men.
> 
> Come by all means with your dreams and false images of Thailand and Thais.  When you're fed up please give us a call.  You're just the kind of Ferang that village is looking for.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Texas is equally happy to see you in the rear view mirror.  Nothing like a Yankee in Texas.  Just as there you'll not fit in Issan either, but its your choice.  Perhaps the romantic picture you've painted in your mind will remain unblemished...

Issan, not exactly Thailand.  BTW, Tiger Woods mom is from there, but she never returned.  Korat bar girl did pretty good.  Hi-so for sure.

As for being someone to avoid, I endorse that as well.

----------


## Borey the Bald

^ In order to make a decision about moving to Thailand, I believe it is important to look at the negatives as well as the positives.  I understand that my memory of living in Thailand and making short visits back to the village do not give me a sound basis for making this decision.  Thats what this thread is about.  When someone makes a post that is entirely rabidly negative I have to conclude that they are not giving a reasonable assessment of Thailand.  Even the worst places I have visited had some redeeming qualities.   


 There are important negatives to consider:  the effects of unemployment and drinking on the population are certainly serious considerations.  Same with food and health care.  I'm sure there are other things that I have not thought about and may not have been mentioned by others yet in this thread.  That is my purpose for posting.  I am not looking only for positive reinforcement  which is welcomed  but also those negatives.   


 But just making blanket negative statements about Thailand does not serve any purpose here.

----------


## Dan

If you have an open mind, don't act like a self-important arsehole and don't need the distractions of urban life, life in villages can be great; you don't seem like a self-important arsehole but you do seem open minded. To most other problems, solutions are generally possible, though I'm younger than you so I'm not sure about the situation with health insurance (the only thing which might put a spanner in the works.)

----------


## Borey the Bald

^Next to the difficulties in socializing with the people, health care is my main concern.  In the US, over the next few years because of my insurance options, I would have no problems.  But how I would do in Thailand I am not sure about.  If I can afford to buy insurance there, that I suppose would be the best option.  But what it would cost, and how I would be able to use it in the boondocks, I do not know.

----------


## Carrabow

[quote=Borey the Bald;1992560]^ and how I would be able to use it in the boondocks, [quote]

My insurance does not work in Surin so I have to go to Bumrungrad in BKK. The other option is the witch doctor in Tha Tum and pay cash :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

A difficult situation. 

If I would ever move to the Philippines I would keep my health insurance back in Germany. I would also get back there regularly for checkups or for major treatment if necessary. Without that option I would not move.

Minor health issues I would and could pay for. If something like a stroke or heart attack hits me unexpectedly despite regular checkups that would be tough luck though.

----------


## Dan

I have health insurance through BUPA; you can get contact details for their Thailand offices at Bupa Health Insurance - Medical insurance specialist for individual, family and business group and I'm sure they'll be able to answer phone/emails in English.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm pretty sure that you cannot start a new health insurance policy in Thailand if you are over a certain age (60? 55?), so getting international cover from a broker 'back home' may be your only option.

----------


## Takeovers

> The other option is the witch doctor in Tha Tum


That option should not be dismissed offhand. Those people do know what they do quite often.

I once had a quite positive encounter with a phil quack doctor when I developed a severe skin rash that kept getting worse. I wanted to consult a doctor but my wife said a quack doctor can deal better with this kind of condition. She convinced me to try him first. 

He shook his head and said thursday is not a good day to treat this but I will try. 
He then smoked some weeds and blew the smoke over my skin. He said tomorrow it will be much better. But you have to come back for a repetition.

He was right. It got much better over night. And two days later everything was back to normal.

Total cost of two treatments was about 50 Baht and I got a coffee with it. :Smile:

----------


## Dan

^^ I just did a quick search on Google and it seems that you can get insurance over 60 (AIA seem to do it up to 70), though how expensive it is and what it's like I have no idea.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> I have health insurance through BUPA; you can get contact details for their Thailand offices at Bupa Health Insurance - Medical insurance specialist for individual, family and business group and I'm sure they'll be able to answer phone/emails in English.


I had looked at that website a couple of months ago, and it appeared to be a good possibility.  I do need to contact them to be sure.

----------


## FailSafe

I don't know what the age limit is, but I have Siam Commercial Bank health insurance and it's a good deal and accepted at the major international hospitals.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> I don't know what the age limit is, but I have Siam Commercial Bank health insurance and it's a good deal and accepted at the major international hospitals.


Thanks.  Another one to check out.

----------


## Borey the Bald

[quote=Carrabow;1992562][quote=Borey the Bald;1992560]^ and how I would be able to use it in the boondocks, 


> My insurance does not work in Surin so I have to go to Bumrungrad in BKK. The other option is the witch doctor in Tha Tum and pay cash


So you have one of those policies with a specific hospital?

----------


## Borey the Bald

> ^^ I just did a quick search on Google and it seems that you can get insurance over 60 (AIA seem to do it up to 70), though how expensive it is and what it's like I have no idea.


Their English language website in Thailand is fairly worthless.  The Thai site looks better.  Will have to get the wife to decrypt for me.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> The other option is the witch doctor in Tha Tum
> 
> 
> That option should not be dismissed offhand. Those people do know what they do quite often.


The only positive thing with this guy is that I have him thoroughly convinced I have a high tolerance to pain killers. After a visit, boy do I sleep good  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

My comments from a relatively newbie at this, I have found this to be quite fun and I am never bored. There is so much to do and learn. The US is rather boring IMHO. 

The big HOWEVER is where you choose to live. I think you are best served by renting here and seeing what you like. I chose to rent and move around. I wanted to see what makes best sense. Thus far without any doubt anywhere in Prechuap Khiri Khan is excellent. You have neutral weather year round. You are close enough to get western things if you desire and are only a few hours out of BKK. Rural living is very nice in this area. 

I think your plan is sound and give it a try. Its easy to second guess and wonder, nothing ventured nothing gained. At 62 you have lived a life, Now have more fun and let it fly.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> My comments from a relatively newbie at this, I have found this to be quite fun and I am never bored. There is so much to do and learn. The US is rather boring IMHO. 
> 
> The big HOWEVER is where you choose to live. I think you are best served by renting here and seeing what you like. I chose to rent and move around. I wanted to see what makes best sense. Thus far without any doubt anywhere in Prechuap Khiri Khan is excellent. You have neutral weather year round. You are close enough to get western things if you desire and are only a few hours out of BKK. Rural living is very nice in this area. 
> 
> I think your plan is sound and give it a try. Its easy to second guess and wonder, nothing ventured nothing gained. At 62 you have lived a life, Now have more fun and let it fly.


Glad to hear that you're enjoying it.  The nice thing about retirement is not being tied down to one location.  If things don't work out, move on.

I've only spent time in Udon, Utapao and Sakon Nakhon, and look forward to travelling around after returning to Thailand.  It is always possible we could end up somewhere other than rural Sakon Nakhon, but I think that is where we will start our new lives.

----------


## Lorenzo

> But just making blanket negative statements about Thailand does not serve any purpose here.


The "blanket negative" is the best assumption for the newbie farang. You may be married to a Thai for 35 years but clearly still a newbie in Thailand.

----------


## can123

We are born, we die. Are we not allowed to live our lives as we wish in between ? Is there to be only negativity and not the slightest optimism ?

----------


## Miguel

Amigo
You can fly to Guam to use your Medicare.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Borey, my Thai Mrs, only 2 years, almost. Eventually wants to head back to Thailand. To look after mother. Mother is very fit and healthy:-). The upside of this is she has no intention of living any place near her home town of Korat.

Although definitely Thai, she does not display the often quoted Thai mentality. You have been together 30 years I am sure you know your wife beter than anyone on here. I am looking forward to the next stage in my life. Sounds like you are as well. Go for it and enjoy!

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Amigo
> You can fly to Guam to use your Medicare.


Hadn't thought of that.  Good to know.  Thanks.

----------


## Borey the Bald

Most of you reading this post are probably like me.  Older, well traveled, with some (over 4 years in my case) experience in Thailand.  We have been around enough to have a good idea of our strengths and weaknesses.  So I totally skipped the first step in thinking about a move overseas:  a thorough self-assessment.  If you cannot handle the thought of being treated like a second class citizen, then a move to Asia is not for you.  Think of it as being treated like a successful black person in 1960's Alabama.  They will smile at you when they take your money, but behind your back they'll call you a [at][at][at][at].  Respect cannot be bought and can rarely, if ever, be earned.  Get used to it.


 I bring this up because a couple of the post above appear to be written by, in Spiro Agnew's words (for you old Americans) “nattering nabobs of negativism”, with a fine mixture of arrogance and condescension.  If they display those traits on a forum, how would they appear in person to a Thai.  I know that I am not an actor.  I am easy to read.  If I dislike the person I'm talking to, it shows.  If I could not think of the natives as equals, I would have a hard time feigning civility.  The situation would degenerate.  I would soon be calling them cunts, and them calling me worse.  I would wish I had never left home.   


 The bottom line is, if you don't like Thais, or can't even at least put up with them, it would be better not to attempt to live in Thailand.  It's that simple.

----------


## meat

I was just thinking about something.  I saw this very plain looking girl in the 7/11 and I thought to myself, MAN this girl would be considered a supermodel if she relocated back home!!!

Anglo men just don't realize how SHITTY they have it with women!  Why put up with such fat and manly women!?!?!

----------


## palexxxx

> The big HOWEVER is where you choose to live. I think you are best served by renting here and seeing what you like. I chose to rent and move around. I wanted to see what makes best sense. Thus far without any doubt anywhere in Prechuap Khiri Khan is excellent. You have neutral weather year round. You are close enough to get western things if you desire and are only a few hours out of BKK. Rural living is very nice in this area.



I am yet to check out LOS,  but am considering it.  My brother lives in Ubon Ratchathani and initially I will assess living in that area,  but he has mentioned Hua Hin in Prachuap Khiri Khan might suit me better.  I am also looking at Chiang Mai.  
JPPR2,  is it affordable to live in Prachuap Khiri Khan?  ie,  would it be similiar in cost to say Bangkok or Chiang Mai?

----------


## sabang

> You're just the kind of Ferang that village is looking for.


And you are just the kind of farang they/we are not. As I said, not everyone can live successfully in Thailand- but this is the case anywhere. There are many expat lifestyles in Thailand too, but having lived outside Pattaya for a few years I came to prefer the 'simple' village life combined with regular trips away to the big smoke for a bit of variety. Personally, I find the daily soap opera of expat life in a place like Patt's way more demanding than such drama as the village throws up



> My brother lives in Ubon Ratchathani


Like most of us here, he probably likes it too. But it comes down to living _In_ Thailand, rather than transplanting a western lifestyle _To_ Thailand, which is certainly not for everyone.

----------


## watdog

nice thread. some good stuff, borey.

----------


## sabang

> “nattering nabobs of negativism”, with a fine mixture of arrogance and condescension"


But fully compensated for by a lack of knowledge and understanding.  :Smile: 
Guess what- most of the 'high drama' expats in Thailand were exactly the same where they came from.
The one thing you take with you, wherever you go, is yourself. In several cases it is excess baggage.

----------


## palexxxx

[quote=palexxxx;1992871]


> I am yet to check out LOS,  but am considering it.  My brother lives in Ubon Ratchathani and initially I will assess living in that area,  but he has mentioned Hua Hin in Prachuap Khiri Khan might suit me better.  I am also looking at Chiang Mai.  
> JPPR2,  is it affordable to live in Prachuap Khiri Khan?  ie,  would it be similiar in cost to say Bangkok or Chiang Mai?



I might add,  it's not the lifestyle of Hua Hin that he thinks might suit me more,  but rather just the scenery,  same with Chiang Mai.
He might be suggesting that the scenery in Ubon might be a disappointment to me.

----------


## Stumpy

> Glad to hear that you're enjoying it. The nice thing about retirement is not being tied down to one location. If things don't work out, move on.
> 
> I've only spent time in Udon, Utapao and Sakon Nakhon, and look forward to travelling around after returning to Thailand. It is always possible we could end up somewhere other than rural Sakon Nakhon, but I think that is where we will start our new lives.


Borey,
I am a very young retiree in comparison to the general population here as I am witnessing. I just turned 51. I actually retired at 48. Most in US cannot understand why I came.  Bottom-line I am young enough to go off and experiment and make changes if the plan does not work out.

For now I am having a good time, I find a lot of fun living here. I have days when I miss some stuff in US but they come and go very fast.

I think your personality make up will dictate where you will call home. Just keep your options open as I say. Thailand is a huge place and offers a large variety of living styles. The edge you have over a a great majority here on TD is you are established with your wife and do not have to go that path. You will be just fine. 




> “nattering nabobs of negativism”, with a fine mixture of arrogance and condescension. If they display those traits on a forum, how would they appear in person to a Thai.


Although I enjoy some of the posts and drunken responses by others, I have always wondered the same as well. I always feel if you are friendly, polite, say Hello and just go about your business you will be just fine. It has worked for me thus far. I have enjoyed some wonderful learning experiences here and have come to the conclusion that everybody everywhere has a capitalistic gene in them. This should not surprise foreigners living here, yet it still does.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2, is it affordable to live in Prachuap Khiri Khan? ie, would it be similiar in cost to say Bangkok or Chiang Mai?





> I might add, it's not the lifestyle of Hua Hin that he thinks might suit me more, but rather just the scenery, same with Chiang Mai.
> He might be suggesting that the scenery in Ubon might be a disappointment to me.


Pale,
I think in the end it will all boil down to YOUR expectations when you move here. I Have lived in Lampang(short time), Ayutthaya, Rangsit, Lak Si, BKK on wireless road(under company umbrella) Pin Klao and now Cha Am.

I think it will boil down to your personality as well. If you are city guy Ubon will take a serious adjustment period. If you are a social guy you may run into the same as meeting others to chat with might be a challenge unless you want to drink a lot(Just kidding).

Your brother probably knows you enough to direct you accordingly to avoid issues of acclimating.

For me, Lampang was too remote for me and hotter then Hell. It went further then I wanted to go on creature comforts. However the countryside was pretty. The mosquitoes there were relentless. 

BKK is BKK. A huge congested city with a ton of people, pollution and not much really Thai about it(IMHO). You will have everything western there but at a steep price. Ayutthaya is very nice, its just on the outskirts of BKK but far enough away to live Thai style. I also like Nakhom Sawan(Only visited there)

As for living in Prechuap Khiri Khan, I think it is stellar. I actually live in Cha am which is in the Phetchaburi province but from Cha Am down it has an awesome blend of mountains with a good ocean breeze. There are so many empty quiet beaches. I enjoy riding my bike to the beach and walking/jogging along the waterline. I personally do not recommend Hua Hin as I do not care to run into tourists all the time and pay a "Farang" fee(as my GF jokes about) for everything. It is congested most of the time and during holiday seasons it is jammed.  Cha am, Pran Buri, Kui Buri, Thap Sakae are very very nice. COL is very affordable in all those places. If you love fresh seafood then you definitely want to live down this way. 

I cannot comment on Chiang Mai. I will let those guys speak to that area.

Hope that helps.

----------


## palexxxx

^  thanks for the info JPPR2,  I'll certainly be taking a look at your neck of the woods,  as well as a few other places.

----------


## ltnt

> And you are just the kind of farang they/we are not.


You are a Pattaya-phile.  Some advice, don't go to Pattaya for advice on life in LOS.

As for bringing my personality and lifestyle to Thailand as baggage, not in this life as it goes back 45 years.  I dare say a lot longer than your experience in LOS.

I offer experience along with a warning.  If you remain fanciful about life, culture and the society in which you've chosen to live so be it, but it ain't reality. 

As for Borrythebald, he'll either make it or break it.  In either case it won't be because he wasn't made aware of both the positives and negatives.

His decision to retire early, (62) by American SS system law is possibly one of his first mistakes IMHO, however he knows what he is sacrificing financially by doing so and therefore must have done the math.  As I recall he lives in Minnesota?  I don't recall if its rural or not, but Issan isn't Minnesota.  

Depending on where he chooses to live, life will be either extra busy or extra dull.  Access to conveniences taken for granted in the USA will be difficult and often not to be found. Issan diets get a bit over the top after a while.

 Health issues are an individual thing, but for the most part medical services are cheap and generally accessible in most civilized parts of Thailand's cities.  Rural life in Thailand does not easily lend itself to survival of major medical incidents.  If you have existing medical problems of a major nature I suggest you remain within the confines of a major Thailand city.  

Accidents occur in rural areas as well.  A local European man has had an accident on his motorbike recently and was carried off to the local towns hospital wherein they amputated his leg.  

Seems he's been in and out of ICU for over three weeks now.  I dare say he is a gonner if he does not get outside support soon.  

His Thai wife has already pronounced him as unfit and a burden to her and her son.  He bought land for her, built a beautiful house for her and her son, provided for them until this accident and to my knowledge he is still financially doing so in absentia, yet the practical Thai wife has declared she is selling the house and moving to Chiang Mai.  

I hate to say it, but this is pretty much what one can expect from certain Thai's in difficult situations in my experience.

The local population is somewhat taken aback by his wife's rush to dump her spouse so easily as well.  That's the brighter side of this tragedy.

All I'm saying here is, Keep those rose colored glasses really clean!  Get it?

----------


## nigelandjan

> His decision to retire early, (62) by American SS system law is possibly one of his first mistakes IMHO,


 as you say IYHO however as I am sure he's not that stupid and has done his maths he has a lot to gain going early , I shall do the same ( if ) the finances allow ,, I'd rather do that early than still be stuck in the rat wheel like some of the sad twats I see still working here in the UK at 68 years old ,have plenty of money but no life.

     good luck to you BTB

----------


## ltnt

Nigel,

This isn't Borythebalds first rodeo as we say.  He spent war time years in Issan and has European and other life experience.  I dare say he's got a pension from the US government as well.  He'll be far from destitute for sure.

I don't know if he's traveled back to LOS in between his life in the USA or not?  Perhaps his reality is drawn from those often romantic days in the base camp among other G.I.s and remote uneducated locals.  

He professes not to be one of those ex-pat warrior types and has no delusions regarding his services or his outlook on life in Thailand.  Lets do the right thing here and "hope for the best and plan for the worst."

Thanks, BTB, nice salutation...

----------


## DrAndy

where is Smeg when you need him

he has a fairly fixed viewpoint with a total lack of charm

----------


## Stumpy

I think it is fair to post of both negatives and positives of living here in Thailand or any place for that matter. Its up to the readers to determine the reality as I hope we all know that there is no perfect place and absolutely no perfect woman. Just take it in stride and weigh all the facts. Delete the BS as one persons miserable life could be the outlier in the stats and not the reality. 

I admit there are some pretty angry people who post on TD. Probably why they are here posting. They need to vent and let it out, prob good therapy. I KNOW for a fact after meeting half a dozen foreigners in the last few years or so that what they are now doing now is not what they signed up for and are trapped. Easy to do here......too easy. I think this explains the "swan divers".

In Borey's case being he has a wife(Thai) and has been married for 35 years so he has the biggest part of the hurdle covered IMHO. 

Retiring as soon as you financially can is the best thing on the planet IMHO. US citizens have been brainwashed to believe they have to wait in fear death or something, I cannot figure it out. Anybody who is relying on living on their SS benefits entirely without having established a solid secondary income(IRA, pension, savings, investments) is an idiot, plain and simple. You also do not have to be a millionaire to live an awesome life. Just have to have a plan, adjust your living style to your means and go get after it. I watched a director counter part of mine work and work. Feared not having enough money. Did not have a plan, no idea but feared not getting max on his SS benefits. Said he would retire at 65/66. Died 2 days after turning 64. I guarantee you it was stress related. He never even knew why he was working anymore. This is a common thing, not an oddity...sadly. Guess who got to keep his SS benefits? Yep, you got it, the govt. They keep moving the dates out as they want you to die before you see much or any of it...

I refuse to be the old cranky Coger at 65 or 67 sitting around saying "Yeah man, I made it I got max SS benefits...Yaaaaaahooo". But now I am incapable of doing anything because I have no energy, probably on every med available to control blood pressure, or on blood thinners, have had a few stints installed, Cholesterol meds, then have to pop Viagra or Cialis to make the package work. I'll pass. This is a one way ticket. Better live it now. Later is well..to late and the odds are stacked against you.

I say, "come on over Borey, the water is fine"  :Smile:

----------


## Borey the Bald

^Thanks for the encouraging, thoughtful words.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Living in a village as a farang I should imagine requires a self sufficiency in abundance and a fluency in the local language although in my experience the latter is probably quite redundant in that most of the indigenous inhabitants are about as interesting as a sack of rice and have very little to say worth listening to. Alcoholism to the point of imbecility is rife and the most popular past time seems to be gambling when they are not squabbling with each other. Noise pollution with barking dogs and blaring speakers at ear bleeding levels is a constant feature as is the omnipresent insectlife.

Village life, certainly in Isaan, is on the wane and the family life it used to sustain is fracturing as the consumer ethos takes greater hold and financial pressures increase. Sitting about on their arses living off the rewards offered by a crop of rice each year doesn't cut it anymore and for the emerging new generations a permanent shift towards urban living is taking place. What's left is an increasingly older population ( the average age of an agricultural worker is now about 50+ I believe ) and a rump of unemployable young males disinclined to do anything very much except loll about in between prolonged spells of self indulgence. 

Frankly, quite why a seemingly sentient, solvent Westerner in full possession of his faculties would wish to consign himself to a retirement in such ghastly circumstances is beyond me. Are you having some sort of breakdown?

I'm sure your wife will regret the move back. I have yet to see one westernised Thai happily ensconced back into the dreary tedium that is rural Isaan life. The funeral costs alone will cripple you in time.

----------


## nigelandjan

> The funeral costs alone will cripple you in time.


     Surely not ?  I was thinking of having one of those spit roast burn ups on the side of the Mekong , surely a few rags and firelighters from the local market will be in well under 1000 bht

----------


## Borey the Bald

You make some good points.




> Living in a village as a farang I should imagine requires a self sufficiency in abundance and a fluency in the local language although in my experience the latter is probably quite redundant in that most of the indigenous inhabitants are about as interesting as a sack of rice and have very little to say worth listening to. Alcoholism to the point of imbecility is rife and the most popular past time seems to be gambling when they are not squabbling with each other. Noise pollution with barking dogs and blaring speakers at ear bleeding levels is a constant feature as is the omnipresent insectlife.


While extremely rusty, I should be able to regain some fluency in the language.  I wouldn't want to attempt to live there without the ability to converse.  Finding something to talk about is always a problem.  The best way is with mutual interests:  gardening, fishing.....  

Alcoholism is a real problem.  I would estimate that of the wife's family, 25% are drunkards, 25% never touch the stuff, and the other half are reasonable social drinkers.  I personally haven't been drunk in 35 years, but enjoy a cold brew.  Dealing with the hard core alcoholic is always a problem, since they can be so erratic.  It is something to worry about.





> Village life, certainly in Isaan, is on the wane and the family life it used to sustain is fracturing as the consumer ethos takes greater hold and financial pressures increase. Sitting about on their arses living off the rewards offered by a crop of rice each year doesn't cut it anymore and for the emerging new generations a permanent shift towards urban living is taking place. What's left is an increasingly older population ( the average age of an agricultural worker is now about 50+ I believe ) and a rump of unemployable young males disinclined to do anything very much except loll about in between prolonged spells of self indulgence.


The worst change over the last few decades, after the increase in alcoholism, is IMHO the change to consumerism.  I've got no answer for it.  But sitting around on their asses has never really been an option.  In this area there is only a single rice crop per year.  That's enough rice for the family, but doesn't leave much for selling or bartering.  Fishing, aquaculture and dry season vegetable farming are big there.  Everyone needs to do something more than rice farming to survive.

From what I can remember, there was almost no one left in the village between the age of 18 and 50.  They are all in Pattaya, Phuket, Saudi Arabia or elsewhere working.  After many years some do return to the village.  The money they send home keeps those remaining in the village comfortable.  




> Frankly, quite why a seemingly sentient, solvent Westerner in full possession of his faculties would wish to consign himself to a retirement in such ghastly circumstances is beyond me. Are you having some sort of breakdown?
> 
> I'm sure your wife will regret the move back. I have yet to see one westernised Thai happily ensconced back into the dreary tedium that is rural Isaan life. The funeral costs alone will cripple you in time.


Of course, making the move is not like going to jail.  We can leave if we find it unbearable.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> The funeral costs alone will cripple you in time.
> 
> 
>      Surely not ?  I was thinking of having one of those spit roast burn ups on the side of the Mekong , surely a few rags and firelighters from the local market will be in well under 1000 bht


I agree, but unfortunately the wife (and the whole village) are Roman Catholic, so I might require a plot and a wooden box.  Of course, the real expense would be the after-party.  Whoopee, the farang is dead!

----------


## meat

> I think it is fair to post of both negatives and positives of living here in Thailand or any place for that matter. Its up to the readers to determine the reality as I hope we all know that there is no perfect place and absolutely no perfect woman. Just take it in stride and weigh all the facts. Delete the BS as one persons miserable life could be the outlier in the stats and not the reality. 
> 
> I admit there are some pretty angry people who post on TD. Probably why they are here posting. They need to vent and let it out, prob good therapy. I KNOW for a fact after meeting half a dozen foreigners in the last few years or so that what they are now doing now is not what they signed up for and are trapped. Easy to do here......too easy. I think this explains the "swan divers".
> 
> In Borey's case being he has a wife(Thai) and has been married for 35 years so he has the biggest part of the hurdle covered IMHO. 
> 
> Retiring as soon as you financially can is the best thing on the planet IMHO. US citizens have been brainwashed to believe they have to wait in fear death or something, I cannot figure it out. Anybody who is relying on living on their SS benefits entirely without having established a solid secondary income(IRA, pension, savings, investments) is an idiot, plain and simple. You also do not have to be a millionaire to live an awesome life. Just have to have a plan, adjust your living style to your means and go get after it. I watched a director counter part of mine work and work. Feared not having enough money. Did not have a plan, no idea but feared not getting max on his SS benefits. Said he would retire at 65/66. Died 2 days after turning 64. I guarantee you it was stress related. He never even knew why he was working anymore. This is a common thing, not an oddity...sadly. Guess who got to keep his SS benefits? Yep, you got it, the govt. They keep moving the dates out as they want you to die before you see much or any of it...
> 
> I refuse to be the old cranky Coger at 65 or 67 sitting around saying "Yeah man, I made it I got max SS benefits...Yaaaaaahooo". But now I am incapable of doing anything because I have no energy, probably on every med available to control blood pressure, or on blood thinners, have had a few stints installed, Cholesterol meds, then have to pop Viagra or Cialis to make the package work. I'll pass. This is a one way ticket. Better live it now. Later is well..to late and the odds are stacked against you.
> ...


I moved here full time at age 28.  Happy as a pig in mud now.  I don't think I could stand to wait til 65.  No way!

I feel I'm somewhat lucky to have taken the path I have.  So many guys only dream of living here but I made it a reality at a young age.

But now I am stuck in a certain path in my life.  But that doesn't mean I'll be taking a swan dive off a balcony anytime soon.  Hopefully...!

 :sexy:

----------


## isanmick

But now I am stuck in a certain path in my life.  But that doesn't mean I'll be taking a swan dive off a balcony anytime soon.  Hopefully...!

 :sexy: [/QUOTE]

^^ Shame that.

----------


## meat

sucks doesn't it?  I have to live here the rest of my silly human existence.  bUmMeR.

i'll be bugging the hell out of you guys til i'm an old man. 

mEaT is here to stay.

----------


## taxexile

> Otherwise, you will live in a cone of silence only connected to the outside world by TV, the wife and falang associates.


cone of silence ??

where can i buy one, they sound great.

----------


## taxexile

> If I dislike the person I'm talking to, it shows. If I could not think of the natives as equals, I would have a hard time feigning civility. The situation would degenerate


.

living in thailand then might be difficult for you.

thais are masters of feigning civility whilst seething with hatred.  the smile is definately not the window to the soul out here.

thais, like most asians, can be very hard to read.  the rules as we westerners know them, of body language, gestures and the real message behind the words are very different. if youve spent 4 years here already, you will know this.

being able to converse with thais in their own language, even if it is at a rudimentary level, and by that i mean a bit more than being able to order your meal and direct the taxi,  is a must i would say, in order to gain any understanding of the country and it people.
it opens up a whole new world of mutual  respect and acceptance. if there is one piece of advice i would give anybody coming to live here it would be to make an effort to learn the written and spoken language. 

without the language you may be seen as weak, you are dependent on others. with language you have some strength, you can speak for yourself and defend yourself and look after yourself without having to ask the wife or a friend, having to rely on  someone else for help in every situation leaves you at a disadvantage, ripe for the plucking, in a country where everyone is seeking an advantage and in a society where survival can be hard, its every one for themselves.

----------


## godfree

I moved here last year from California.  Absolutely love it!  Don't listen to unhappy people: they're the same anywhere.  The Thais are onto something: being happy and tolerant, and creating beauty whenever they get a chance.

----------


## Stumpy

> if there is one piece of advice i would give anybody coming to live here it would be to make an effort to learn the written and spoken language.


^I think that is paramount, especially if you are going to go live in BumFokEgypt part of Thailand where statistically a huge number of all foreigners(Men) over 55 live. I do not understand as TheGent mentioned why anybody that was financially secure, great health, good standing in their home country, socially friendly would want to pack up and move where you go into a hole of sorts...Moving to live on a beach, relax in the sun or maybe take on a new life living in a big city...I can understand. But a rice patty removed from normal civilization? In the end I guess it takes all kinds and there is a place for everyone here. I know I could never ever do it. I completely understand why Alcoholism out there is HUGE. What else is their to do? 

Additionally I think another large hurdle, at least one I have encountered to date living here, is meeting quality foreigners folks to meet up occasionally or become friends with and have a convo about anything. I have to say this place is loaded with drunkards, braggarts, dimwits, mental health patients, socially inept, lazy, recluse, geritol folks. Sometimes I want to pull my friggen hair out. Usually first 5 minutes is OK, then some start ranting about their medical ailments. Then comes the ex wifes stories. The real annoying one is the escapades of the BG they shagged and are meeting her friend tonight, some I have met are drunk or hungover in the middle of the day, others wreak of booze. Then you meet the other side, These are my personal fav's the ones who believe you have infringed upon their little paradise and you have no right to be here and they go on about how long they lived here and all their worldly experience. To me its like listening to Charlie Brown's Mom droning on and on. Wa Wa Wa Wa Wa.... and what is it with foreigner men constantly staring at your gal when you walk by them, Its like they are comparing and justifying themselves. Seriously. There was a New Makro that opened in Hua Hin. My GF and I went there as I wanted to get some Schweppes Manoa soda(which they do not have any longer) and to check it out. FFS it was a Farang stare fest. It was actually silly. Like a grade school dance or something. 

What did these folks do back in their home country? I cant seem to get my arms around it. I am a very social easy going guy. I start convo's trying to establish a circle of friends who are doing interesting things that I might learn from or want to take up. Just sit down to BS about fishing, go off and ride motorcycles, learn about where they came from and what it is like back in their home country,joke, compare notes etc. I like the diverse nationalities here, lots to hear about but...... 

What I am saying is, it is challenging to meet up with folks that have similar interests and can carry on a rational discussion. Do not get me wrong, I have good circle of Thai friends and that is part of acclimating and growing socially here but we all need some interaction with some home folks.

Keep this in mind when you move out in the sticks, you might find yourself putting on a wig and talking to a mirror to feel like you have a friend.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Thais are onto something: being happy and tolerant, and creating beauty whenever they get a chance


Good drugs where you are?

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by godfree
> 
> The Thais are onto something: being happy and tolerant, and creating beauty whenever they get a chance
> 
> 
> Good drugs where you are?


It is not an uncommon delusion. So he can be forgiven for it.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I have to say this place is loaded with drunkards, braggarts, dimwits, mental health patients, socially inept, lazy, recluse, geritol folks. Sometimes I want to pull my friggen hair out.


        Thats enuf about TD members how about the other ex pats ?

----------


## saxpression

I think Borey has the right idea of getting out of the US. He's more connected with Thailand than many expats trying to make a go of it. I would take the advice to travel around a bit before putting down roots. I kind of like that idea of those areas south of BKK not too far from the beach or the big city. In the end it's a decision he will have to make. I wouldn't dismiss the negative posts out of hand. Some good points were made.

----------


## Carrabow

[quote=JPPR2;1994844]


> if there is one piece of advice i would give anybody coming to live here it would be to make an effort to learn the written and spoken language.


I cant speak my own language and you want me to learn what?




> I have to say this place is loaded with drunkards, braggarts, dimwits, mental health patients, socially inept.


Hey! My kinda crowd





> some I have met are drunk or hungover in the middle of the day, others wreak of booze.


Never been to Isaan at 6 in the morning have you?





> Keep this in mind when you move out in the sticks, you might find yourself putting on a wig and talking to a mirror to feel like you have a friend.


We actually have a great time, you should try it  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Never been to Isaan at 6 in the morning have you?


     Yup usually just getting back to sleep after the MIL has finished clattering the woks outside our window as she's been cooking breakfast since 3am so its nice and cold by about 8.15 when we surface  :Smile: 

      Its an experience , but so is shingles and I can't recommend that either  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

[QUOTE=Carrabow;1995198]


> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> if there is one piece of advice i would give anybody coming to live here it would be to make an effort to learn the written and spoken language.
> 
> 
> I cant speak my own language and you want me to learn what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will pass, but thanks for the recommendation. 

Every man knows his threshold, and I know mine.....Plus my brain and liver will appreciate it. The closest I will get to the sticks is through the posts of you TD members.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Never been to Isaan at 6 in the morning have you?
> 
> 
> Yup usually just getting back to sleep after the MIL has finished clattering the woks outside our window as she's been cooking breakfast since 3am so its nice and cold by about 8.15 when we surface 
> 
> Its an experience , but so is shingles and I can't recommend that either


While all the girls are at the Temple. Great Great Granny comes over and takes a few big belts off of my whiskey. All the guys cheer her on and then one of the boys will ensure she gets home to take her morning nap.

Gotta love Granny... and that woman can drink.

----------


## Carrabow

> I will pass, but thanks for the recommendation. 
> 
> Every man knows his threshold, and I know mine.....Plus my brain and liver will appreciate it. The closest I will get to the sticks is through the posts of you TD members.


One day when you are ready to take a fresh water trophy fish, just come out east in the sticks. For the most part thats all there is to do out here. Unless you like motorcross or watching rice grow  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ are you in Trat Carra ?

----------


## DrAndy

> Retiring as soon as you financially can is the best thing on the planet IMHO


 
that would probably depend on your job

I enjoy mine and don't wish to retire, I like the money too
mind you, I only work a few months a year and have done so for the last 30 years




> They keep moving the dates out as they want you to die before you see much or any of it...


not really, as people are living longer there is the balance between a liveable pension and the cost of it to the government

but I am sure you know that

----------


## nigelandjan

> I enjoy mine and don't wish to retire, I like the money too
> mind you, I only work a few months a year and have done so for the last 30 years


    I would have thought pole dancing was a year round thing  :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> not really, as people are living longer there is the balance between a liveable pension and the cost of it to the government


That's not the complete scenario in the UK. The reason why there's no money is because Labour has afflicted the country with a massive public sector which means British citizens for the next couple of generations are already in debt, in order to 'pay' for it.

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ are you in Trat Carra ?


 
South west of Rattanaburi and between Sanom (only the villages have black top roads). Yep, proud to be an inbred red necked Isaanite  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> ^ are you in Trat Carra ?
> 
> 
>  
> South west of Rattanaburi and between Sanom (only the villages have black top roads). Yep, proud to be an inbred red necked Isaanite


Carrabow.....Trying to put an image to it up there..Hows this...



or



or

----------


## Carrabow

No need to Google, its kinda like Harrybarracuda's Avatar  :rofl:

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> I don't know what the age limit is, but I have Siam Commercial Bank health insurance and it's a good deal and accepted at the major international hospitals.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Another one to check out.


 
If you are married to a Thai and can show you live in Thailand you can get insurance intended mainly for Thai people, I started at age 62 am now 65 just paid my yearly payment of about $800.00 this is major medical and accident not for minor doctor visits, also life and income loss, don't beleive what most of the tossers on this web site tell you.I have had to use this insurance twice due to accidents and it has always paid double the bill I have submitted, cash on the spot, also I live near a very small town in central Thailand and they have a local office. I would give you the details but everything on my card is in Thai.
  I also do not understand all the talk about moving here and not liking it, although I am sure this is quite possible there is always the option of going elswhere, my Thai wife and I send 6 months in the states and 6 months in Thailand and I enjoy my time in both imensly. I would also advise you to use your own judgement but the bussiness about no respect from Thai people is garbage, respect them and realize they come from a totally different set of life experiences and you will gain there respect.

----------


## buriramboy

I'm actually considering living in Isaan (Buriram, surprise, surprise) when i return to Thailand, was going to make Bangkok my base but the recent floods have put me off, my view being that it is 100% certain they will happen again and seeing the pics both on the news and from members here is not something i want to experience as my preferred areas of Bangkok were some of the worst hit. 

I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.

----------


## Stumpy

> No need to Google, its kinda like Harrybarracuda's Avatar


Got it.....I'll pass, Thanks though. Besides "Noodling" for trophy catfish is not my ideal fishing scenario... :smiley laughing:  

If living there is anything like a trip I took to the swamps in Louisiana I will just watch from afar. I like my teeth, clean clothes that fit and enjoy a productive day sober. :rofl:

----------


## Carrabow

> Got it.....I'll pass, Thanks though. Besides "Noodling" for trophy catfish is not my ideal fishing scenario... 
> 
> If living there is anything like a trip I took to the swamps in Louisiana I will just watch from afar. I like my teeth, clean clothes that fit and enjoy a productive day sober.


I'll let you in on a secret, I am 42 and 70% of the year it is too damn hot for me to drink during the day time.

----------


## Iceburg Slim

> sucks doesn't it?  I have to live here the rest of my silly human existence.  bUmMeR.
> 
> i'll be bugging the hell out of you guys til i'm an old man. 
> 
> mEaT is here to stay.



How do you make your money meat?

Are you a Butcher?  A lottery winner?

With respect, you seem too retarded to hold down any "normal" job.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.


Burriram has a Pizza Hut and that's about it. You sure don't want much from life.

----------


## DJ Pat

Spent time in Si Sa Kiet few years back. Bugger all to do apart from hang out at a biker bar where I only saw one other farang dressed in his leathers.

They had a bar and comfy chairs, that's all I needed.

----------


## nigelandjan

:smiley laughing: 


> Carrabow.....Trying to put an image to it up there..Hows this...

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Carrabow.....Trying to put an image to it up there..Hows this...


We are actually civil, stereotyping Isaan is the norm I guess

----------


## nigelandjan

> We are actually civil, stereotyping Isaan is the norm I guess


    Being married myself to an Issan lady I know the crack mate ( so to speak )

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> We are actually civil, stereotyping Isaan is the norm I guess
> 
> 
> Being married myself to an Issan lady I know the crack mate ( so to speak )


It is quite funny though, going to the local shop at the crack of dawn to find one of your relatives half lit if not sh*t faced beyond all recognition. I get a couple of the boys and we police 'em up. Keeps the locals happy and the big boss off their ass.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> If you are married to a Thai and can show you live in Thailand you can get insurance intended mainly for Thai people, I started at age 62 am now 65 just paid my yearly payment of about $800.00 this is major medical and accident not for minor doctor visits, also life and income loss, don't beleive what most of the tossers on this web site tell you.I have had to use this insurance twice due to accidents and it has always paid double the bill I have submitted, cash on the spot, also I live near a very small town in central Thailand and they have a local office. I would give you the details but everything on my card is in Thai.


Thanks for the info.  I would be interested to know what company or agency you get that insurance from.

----------


## terry57

Good luck with it mate but living in a village could be paramount to a slow lingering death especially if you like to drink.

Even if you are a non drinker you will be an alcoholic with a year as there aint much else to do bro. 

Fok that bro, live in town where you can access some real time activities. keep up some interests and associate with some of your own people. 

Most farangs need farangs for a decent recourse and bit of home grown banter.

----------


## watdog

40,000 temples.  :bananaman:

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by RPETER65
> 
> 
> If you are married to a Thai and can show you live in Thailand you can get insurance intended mainly for Thai people, I started at age 62 am now 65 just paid my yearly payment of about $800.00 this is major medical and accident not for minor doctor visits, also life and income loss, don't beleive what most of the tossers on this web site tell you.I have had to use this insurance twice due to accidents and it has always paid double the bill I have submitted, cash on the spot, also I live near a very small town in central Thailand and they have a local office. I would give you the details but everything on my card is in Thai.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I would be interested to know what company or agency you get that insurance from.


 
When I can get my card translated to English I will share that info with you.

----------


## Lorenzo

> The bottom line is, if you don't like Thais, or can't even at least put up with them, it would be better not to attempt to live in Thailand. It's that simple.


you are the one moving to Thailand, remember?

----------


## Loy Toy

> I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.


I'm disappointed your not considering the Darkside mate.

Where you were before on Soi Kao-Noi can be a bit daunting but there are other areas which are very quite but not far from the fun and games if you want to indulge.

Up around Kao Mai Gao on the other side of the 36 highway is quite beautiful and now they have the freeway only makes that area 15 minutes drive from Pattaya. 

Plenty of work for the missus in Amata City and if she wants it.

----------


## DrAndy

The best thing about moving to Thailand is that you can get classed as a "Thaiophile" by our resident Baron Munchausen

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.
> 
> 
> Burriram has a Pizza Hut and that's about it. You sure don't want much from life.


You must be mad. Dreadful place. If you are truly intent on that part of the boonies then Surin would be your best bet, surely. Reasonable choice of Thai restaurants , a selection of farang watering holes and a lively nightlife with a choice of acceptable hotels. There are several new moo baans dotted around the town where the emerging middle classes now choose to live and a decent 3 bedroom house and garden equivalent to many in the darkside of Pattaya can be had for 15,000 bt per month. 

Buriram is equivalent to Scunthorpe but without the sophistication and seemingly populated by the weirdest bunch of farang misfits and frazzled loonies one would ever hope not to encounter.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The bottom line is, if you don't like Thais, or can't even at least put up with them, it would be better not to attempt to live in Thailand. It's that simple.


Actually, no, that's not quite right.

The beauty of the Thai propensity for tolerating the farang whilst attributing no value to their existence save for the financial gain they represent is that they in turn expect nothing more from us. Thus, one can live quite a meaningful and satisfying life without engaging the Thai at all socially, provided of course one chooses a venue wisely where birds of a feather can flock. 

Hua Hin, Samui, Pattaya, Chiang Mai and Bangkok all offer circumstances in which this apartheid works quite well. 

I quite despise Thai society for the empty hypocrisy and rigid social stratification it represents and abhor their vanity, wilful stupidity and idiotic nationalism underpinned by a godless belief in superstition masquerading as spiritualism. However, that doesn't stop me from enjoying my life even though I live among them. The trick is to have as little as possible to do with the Thai on a personal level and limit contact to the procurement of services - hundreds do everyday and still remain quite happily.

Of course, consigning oneself to rural oblivion obviously makes this somewhat difficult although I can see how someone who enjoys their own company to the exclusion of all else might succeed.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed your not considering the Darkside mate.
> 
> Where you were before on Soi Kao-Noi can be a bit daunting but there are other areas which are very quite but not far from the fun and games if you want to indulge.
> 
> ...


Was Soi Nern Plub Waan (Suwattana Garden Homes) where i lived before, just have no interest or desire to be near Pattaya when i move back, still got a few years yet so plenty of time to change my mind another thousand times or so as to where we will live, until the floods Bangkok would have been my preferred option but will just have to see.

----------


## terry57

> JPPR2,  is it affordable to live in Prachuap Khiri Khan?  ie,  would it be similar in cost to say Bangkok or Chiang Mai?



Pratchup is a Gem of a place but in the future considerable tourism must kick in Given how close it is to Hua Hin.

Because it is still predominantly Thai with small scale tourism cost of living is below Bangkok or Chaing Mai.

----------


## terry57

> Of course, consigning oneself to rural oblivion obviously makes this somewhat difficult although I can see how someone who enjoys their own company to the exclusion of all else might succeed.



I spent 5 days in the goonies one time. Fok that bro, the first few days where stunning and peaceful but after that it was like get me back to civilization and don't spare the horses.

But seriously, one would have to be some special sort of cat to love living in a village void of contact with ones own kind .  Cant see the point of going all the way to Thailand to do that as one could just stay at home,  fok off into the bush somewhere and live on 3 minute noodles.

Anyway whatever Eh, good luck with it bro but you must consider the medical side of things when getting older.

Throw a heart attack out in a village and the locals will throw your old arse in a cooking pot and eat you wrinkly old slug for foking tea.

Fok that Bro.  Cheers.    :Confused:

----------


## Happy Dave

> You have carefully considered many issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> ...


LORENZO  has obviously been bitten, but in most cases its their own bloody fault. 
So do not pay too much attention to him. I have retired here and am very happy and contented with my lot. Go for it , but just keep your hand on the rudder. Personally, i do not have a problem with inlaws as they are fairly well off Palm Oil farmers. If yours are poor, i think from what i have read , it would be a good idea to keep reasonably far away from them and certainly not live in the same village.
Good Luck.    ::chitown::

----------


## theguyrocks

All pretty good and accurate views of life here in Thailand I feel. It's like "beauty". It's in your eye. Come and test the waters if you really want to know. Start cheap and no investments. Scout around. Get a feel for the place. Then decide.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Moving to Thailand is somewhat vague since the experience will be completely different depending on where in Thailand you choose to live.  To me, living in some remote village in Isaan would be a lot like living in Hicktown, Iowa, absolutely intolerable because of the boredom.  Maybe even worse because of the language and lack of decent food.
> Living in Bangkok or any well developed area except Pattaya is quite enjoyable.  Also, do you really want to spend the rest of your life orbiting around your wife's family?


I guess its an individual thing, we are all different. Some of us like the exciting life some of us otherwise. I have a mate who is perfectly happy living with wife in Buriram, i have been there but could not live there, i could not live in Pattaya, but there are many who happily do. Bangkok is too busy for me and ok for short visits. I live on Koh Samui, its not really a big island, but here i can choose whichever lifestyle i wish and there are lots of ex-pats to spend time with when my darling is working.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> 
> The bit about her family.
> 
> 
> You must be board or something. I do not get why we are having this...whatever this is we are having. He stated they were from a village, I would put money on them not being as worldy travelled as his wife.
> 
> I am always right you know...........


Maybe, but you cannot spell.    ::chitown::

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by RPETER65
> ...


You have a thai wife and she can't translate for you?

I couldn't possible imagine living in a thai village in Essan.  I have lived in Phuket for most of the past 28 years an love it here.  Its no more expensive that anywhere else in Thailand, except for rents ( regardless what so many other say)  Ok, I own my own house but u can get good two bedroom places for 12-15,000/month ( yea I know that's double Buriram BUT) unless u want to truly live Thai style in a single room and eat pad thai and kow pat every day) and i have my friends and I do not spend my days in bars or nights drinking.  Go out and eat well, hit the beach, drive the motorcycle around,  Shopping trips by car.  Many of the friends I had that moved up country to be in their wife's village went crazy after 2-3 years or became drunks or had the wife leave them . Phuket has everything u would ever want but u don't need be in Patong and u can have it as quiet or busy as u like here.  Biggest difference is unlike living in Surin or bum fuck Nakon Nowhere u can have ur cake and eat it to if u wish

----------


## Joseph Skinkis

> Why Move to Thailand  Second thoughts and an honest self-assesment
> 
> 
> This is something we have been thinking of doing for years.  But it is only natural to consider and reconsider what we are about to do.  So why have we  my Thai wife of over 35 years and I  decided to make the move to Thailand?
> 
> 
> Money:  I think of myself as an average 62 year old retiree.  I have sufficient income to live in the US  not wealthy, only a little above the average for US retirees.  But I could qualify for a retirement visa (Thai bank statement showing 800,000 Baht deposit or proof of 65,000 Baht monthly income).  And in Thailand, we would be considered upper middle class.   Buying a car and renting or buying a house should be no problem.  I believe we should have plenty remaining to live well (although the wife may try to prove me wrong).
> 
> 
> ...


Retiring In Chiang Mai, Thailand on $1,000 per month

By Joseph Skinkis
I have lived in Chiang Mai for the past six years and will probably live here the rest of my life.  My reasons for residing here are quite simply: finance, cultural enrichment, physical beauty, and the need to communicate in English.
The requirements for obtaining a retirement visa are: one must be at least 50 years of age, have baht 800,000 ($26,666) deposited in a Thai bank or 65,000 baht monthly income or a combination of both.  This income statement or bank deposit must be submitted three months in advance, a local police report saying that you have no felony criminal record, and a doctors certificate stating that you are in reasonable health. Please check with your local Thai consulate before you make a commitment because the rules always change.  Of course you can use a 60 day tourist visa to check out the country for yourself before you make a commitment. I advise this route.
Throughout this article I will be mentioning Thai baht so the conversion is: 30 baht to the American dollar (9-9-2011). My Social Security from America and Canada comes to about $1,000 per month. If I lived in San Francisco (my last residence in America) that $1,000 would barely cover the rent and nothing left over for food, clothing, and other essentials. Here in Thailand that $1,000 allows my wife and me (two people) to live very well. I bought my condominium when I moved here in 2005. That is when the Thai baht was worth 41 Thai baht to the dollar. I paid 1,400,000 baht ($34,146 USD). The condominium is 45 sq. meters and was fully furnished. This is one of the first-class condominiums in Chiang Mai.  In this condo there are two swimming pools, a huge gym, a small mom and pop essentials store,  24 hour security, 24 hour help desk, a laundry, massage parlor, two restaurants, and many services such as travel agents, lawyers, clothing stores, and free underground parking.  My UOB bank is right across the street, and there are at least 20 good restaurants within a 3 square block area. The Central Shopping Center (a 6 story building) is four blocks from my abode.
Eating is my biggest expense.  Since I had throat cancer I cannot eat most Thai food. One hot pepper in a dish was set my mouth on fire. If one can eat Thai food, your food bill will be cut by more than 60%.  Let me give you an example.  Yesterday for breakfast (we ate at home) my wife and I had fruit and cereal, coffee, tea and toast and the cost came to about 100 baht. For lunch we went to SupaSteak restaurant and we had spaghetti with salmon in a light cream sauce, mushrooms done in a garlic-brown sauce, a large shrimp salad and bottled water.  This came to about 300 baht. For supper we cooked at home and had: mashed potatoes and gravy, grilled chicken wings, a salad, pineapple, and two glasses of wine.  We figured this came to about 250 baht.  All in all, we spend about Bht600 per day.  600 X 30 (days) = 18,000 baht ($600.00) per month for food. Lets say that you intend to eat Thai food most of the time. The average cost of a Thai meal is 30 baht, 30X3 (meals) = 90 baht per day. (90X30 (days) = 2,700 baht per month per person.  For two people it comes to spending 5,400 baht. This is a savings of 12,600 baht per month! Im not sure but I heard that Time magazine did a survey and found that Chiang Mai had the largest amount of foreign restaurants per capita in the world.
Some of the other expenses I experience monthly are: Baht 800 maintenance fee for the condo, Baht 1,000 for electricity (mostly for A/C), Baht 200 cable TV (four English movie channels, five news channels in English), water Bht250, high speed internet Baht 550, and about Baht 2,000 for gasoline for the car. The total comes to about Baht 25,500 per month for everything.  I get 30,000 baht every month. I love it. Some extras that I would like to include here are: two hour oil massages Bht300, haircut Bht60, and manicure and pedicure together Bht150.
Getting away from money, now lets take on cultural enrichment.  Thailand wasnt called the land of smiles for nothing. Most of the people you meet on the street will greet you with a big smile if you at least acknowledge them.  There are dozens of art galleries throughout the city.  We have a Philharmonic, ballet, four major universities, an American library, numerous Thai cultural events, and many coffee shops where one can engage the Thai or foreign people in conversation.  There has to be at least a hundred temples within Chiang Mai. From my balcony on the ninth floor, I can view the Doi Suthep Temple atop the lush green mountain.
In most of the small towns in Thailand, there will be a huge communication problem.  Phetchabun, where my wife comes from, is a medium-sized city but has very few foreigners living there.  Consequently, if you dont speak Thai, you cant communicate.  Most of the foreigners living here in Thailand have a Thai partner to help them in these situations.  In Chiang Mai this is not much of a problem.  First of all if Im going to travel by public transportation, I go to the front desk and ask the clerk to write down the place where I want to go in Thai and submit it to the Thai driver. Most shop owners speak enough English for you to be understood. My Thai wife, Dao, is always with me. Communication solved. Welcome to the LAND of SMILES!

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
>  I used the word "respect", and I meant it. Borey the Bald is offline Add to Borey the Bald's Reputation Report Post        Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!
> 
> 
> Again, foolish foolish man.  There is no such animal in Thailand.  Respect towards a Ferang from a Thai is only exhibited during raids on the Ferangs cash hoard.  
> 
> As for hard working, not likely.  All inherited lands and farms these days.  Mostly women do the work in the fields not the drunks called men.
> 
> Come by all means with your dreams and false images of Thailand and Thais.  When you're fed up please give us a call.  You're just the kind of Ferang that village is looking for.


You sound like another farang 'expert'  who has never been further than the rice growing areas of ISAAN.   
And not to be paid much attention to !      ::chitown::

----------


## Happy Dave

BOREY, you are at the time of life where you can afford to make decisions..........either just sit there until the cash runs out, or make an adventure of the few years left and still be able to afford it. I took the adventure trip and just loving it, there's no way you could pay me to give up my life here on Koh Samui.
Go for it mate, but don't lock yourself away in some 'crummy' Isaan village.

----------


## Happy Dave

> ^Next to the difficulties in socializing with the people, health care is my main concern.  In the US, over the next few years because of my insurance options, I would have no problems.  But how I would do in Thailand I am not sure about.  If I can afford to buy insurance there, that I suppose would be the best option.  But what it would cost, and how I would be able to use it in the boondocks, I do not know.


A terrible problem for sure

----------


## Happy Dave

[quote=palexxxx;1992952]


> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> I am yet to check out LOS,  but am considering it.  My brother lives in Ubon Ratchathani and initially I will assess living in that area,  but he has mentioned Hua Hin in Prachuap Khiri Khan might suit me better.  I am also looking at Chiang Mai.  
> JPPR2,  is it affordable to live in Prachuap Khiri Khan?  ie,  would it be similiar in cost to say Bangkok or Chiang Mai?
> 
> 
> 
> I might add,  it's not the lifestyle of Hua Hin that he thinks might suit me more,  but rather just the scenery,  same with Chiang Mai.
> He might be suggesting that the scenery in Ubon might be a disappointment to me.


Mate !  like Bendi-fuckin-go it can get awfully cold in Chang Mai   lololol

----------


## lockman

> ^Next to the difficulties in socializing with the people, health care is my main concern.  In the US, over the next few years because of my insurance options, I would have no problems.  But how I would do in Thailand I am not sure about.  If I can afford to buy insurance there, that I suppose would be the best option.  But what it would cost, and how I would be able to use it in the boondocks, I do not know.


 Actually socializing with our neighbors is fairly easy for me. Those I don't know to well I limit as my Thai is far from great. On health care I (we) have a major medical policy that would kick-in in hospital. One of the reasons I go to Udon or Khon Kean is specialty medical care as I have a weird form (psoriatic) of arthritis. In Mukdahan there is only 1 DR who even knew what that was and she is a pediatric type. Also as I can get about 80% of cost reimbursed IF the bill is in English, etc so I go to major centers. These visits are for maintenance, not urgent care, however if I were to suffer something serious my insurance would pay for the transport. However in USA I had to travel 115 miles to see a Rheumatologist where here it's 200KM.  But one of my reasons for moving here is this is very low key problems vs much worse stateside unless we had moved to Florida, etc with the associated cost of living. Here is nothing compared to there. And I am way out in the sticks. About 40 KM to Mukdahan, however it is peaceful and quiet here. In US just to stay I would have had to continue working until at least 65, but easily ok here on our retirement at 57.

----------


## Happy Dave

Where ever you go Borey, make sure that there is a reasonable sized farang community, as  sooner or later you are going to get bored and fed up of nodding your head, smiling and saying to yourself " what in the fcuk is he on about" Believe me , it can be very good therapy to be able go to a local bar and have a chat in the language that you can understand.

----------


## lockman

> Brought lots of books as we are way out in a village





> The one thing I required was a decent internet connection





> I can watch TV


Might as well have stayed in The States, I don't mean to be rude, but if this is your only refuge...
     My wife is a huge American football fan, both college and NFL. So the Slingbox is hooked to a unit that has a recorder as well. I also like news and documentaries, not much available here.   Many of my friends borrow books as well as reading material here is very limited.

----------


## dirtydog

Living in an Isaan village or stab my eyeballs with tooth picks? Pass me the tooth picks please, nope, aint no Isaan village I would or could live in.

----------


## Takeovers

Who has hacked into DDs account and changed his avatar?

----------


## Carrabow

> Living in an Isaan village or stab my eyeballs with tooth picks? Pass me the tooth picks please, nope, aint no Isaan village I would or could live in.


 
 Nice avatar DD, but I dont think that is you.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nice avatar DD, but I dont think that is you.


     The one on the left or right ?

----------


## dirtydog

Not me, part of my collection of Drummonds friends, this man payed someone to threaten my girlfriend, nice chap aint he.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for sharing ,, Joe Skin  a well balanced post very interesting for us impending retirees . green sent ,, BTW  all the best with your throat mate ,, lets hope its a green light for you now

----------


## dirtydog

I have no doubt when he see's this he will pay again for someone to threaten my girlfriend, and yet again she will have no idea of what the fuk they are going on about.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Nice avatar DD, but I dont think that is you.
> 
> 
> The one on the left or right ?


On the right, compliments towards the left

----------


## nigelandjan

Paid someone to threaten your g/f ??Jeez a real ard bastard to be avoided at all costs

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, not even got the balls to talk to me, he's Canadian though, so only to be expected I suppose.

----------


## Carrabow

> Not me, part of my collection of Drummonds friends, this man payed someone to threaten my girlfriend, nice chap aint he.


Is he in Jomtien?

----------


## dirtydog

Naa, Bangkok.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> The bottom line is, if you don't like Thais, or can't even at least put up with them, it would be better not to attempt to live in Thailand. It's that simple.
> 
> 
> Actually, no, that's not quite right.
> 
> The beauty of the Thai propensity for tolerating the farang whilst attributing no value to their existence save for the financial gain they represent is that they in turn expect nothing more from us. Thus, one can live quite a meaningful and satisfying life without engaging the Thai at all socially, provided of course one chooses a venue wisely where birds of a feather can flock. 
> 
> ...



Says it all!!!

----------


## jbeck

why don't you make this decision easier by: 

a) simply try it for a few years

and I would suggest:

b) live somewhere in Thailand  you like, i.e. not in a rural village, you will still be able to visit the wife's family or let her visit on her own, or have them come visit you.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Retiring In Chiang Mai, Thailand on $1,000 per month


Thanks for the informative post.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> Can you afford to keep your properties /investments at home and try renting for a year or 2 to see how it works out?
> 
> 
> Since we are renting now, we would be able to make the move then return in a couple of years.  Hopefully, that would not be necessary.


Didn't you mention something about MN?
Who in their right mind would want to move back there?
Horrible weather and taxes up the ass...

----------


## blix99

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> nattering nabobs of negativism, with a fine mixture of arrogance and condescension"
> 
> 
> But fully compensated for by a lack of knowledge and understanding. 
> Guess what- most of the 'high drama' expats in Thailand were exactly the same where they came from.
> The one thing you take with you, wherever you go, is yourself. In several cases it is excess baggage.


Thank you for saying it; so very, very obvious that the excess baggage weighs in at about a ton.

----------


## jamiejambos

> I'm pretty sure that you cannot start a new health insurance policy in Thailand if you are over a certain age (60? 55?), so getting international cover from a broker 'back home' may be your only option.


 If you are 60 or over you will not be able to get  medical insurance in Thailand  without it costing you an arm or a leg. Sorry.

----------


## jamiejambos

> All pretty good and accurate views of life here in Thailand I feel. It's like "beauty". It's in your eye. Come and test the waters if you really want to know. Start cheap and no investments. Scout around. Get a feel for the place. Then decide.


  Very sound advice,or alternatively  be a six -monther for two or three years before commiting.

----------


## hhfarang

I'd advise against Americans retiring here.  I understand the motivation of other nationalities to do so, mostly the lure of tropical climate for those who live in wet or frequently frozen countries, but the U.S. has all climates from tropical to temperate, to arctic so that's not an issue there.  Also America is a big country with many areas to choose as far as cost of living, scenery, etc.

I retired early from a good job (6 figure income, barely) that I enjoyed and it was a big mistake. 

I'm a big planner.  I have spreadsheets for for  everything in my life and my plan (ever since my 30s) was to retire at  60 with one million dollars in savings and a monthly company pension of  around $4,000.  I was headed in that direction on schedule when in my  late 40s I married a Thai.  Just that set my plans back by probably 200k  as any woman is expensive and I took on one with a daughter.  When I  was approaching 55 she (after being in the U.S. for 8 years) was getting  homesick and I had a retirement plan that would allow an early (30%  less than at age 60) pension at 55.  She convinced me we could live like  a king and queen here for what my pension was.  So I retired here with  about half of my savings goal and a big cut in my pension for retiring  early.

Well, nearly 8 years here now and I am broke (have a house and 2 cars  paid for though) living from monthly paycheck to monthly paycheck.  I  have not been out of Thailand since 2005; couldn't even come up with  enough for a round trip ticket to the states when my mother died a  couple of years ago.

Besides that, I hate this climate.  It's way too hot for me.  I would  much rather have stayed in the U.S. where there is a variety of scenery  (not just tropical jungle everywhere you look), four distinct seasons  instead of two (hot and wet, hot and dry), where I had lots of friends  and family and a full life that included skiing, scuba diving, bike  riding, and golf (none of which I can do here either because of the cost  or the heat).

So now, with no extra cash above living expenses, I sit here every day  on the computer, watching TV, reading, or napping, drinking way too much  cheap booze, eating way to much unhealthy food, getting fatter by the  minute, bored out of my skull, with no money, no health insurance, just  waiting to die. 

Long story short in case you just nodded out reading my life story... I  wish I had never set foot in this country, much less retired here!

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.
> 
> 
> Burriram has a Pizza Hut and that's about it. You sure don't want much from life.


Plenty of whores as well.

----------


## ltnt

> I wish I had never set foot in this country, much less retired here! hhfarang is offline Add to hhfarang's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in Technorati


Sad story, but one often heard here.  Take you're monthly stipend and buy a ticket home.

----------


## nigelandjan

Hhfarang green sent a sad story , almost seems a troll , but what a mess to get in,but an honest appraisal .

       I couldn't agree with you more I wouldn't want to leave a more temperate climate than the states ,, however in the UK we have long periods of cold and damp which as I get older play havoc with a hip I damaged years ago .

       All the best mate hope you can develop some kinda interests to keep off the grog

----------


## BUGBEAR

> I'm actually considering living in Isaan (Buriram, surprise, surprise) when i return to Thailand, was going to make Bangkok my base but the recent floods have put me off, my view being that it is 100% certain they will happen again and seeing the pics both on the news and from members here is not something i want to experience as my preferred areas of Bangkok were some of the worst hit. 
> 
> I couldn't live in a village full time though, but Buriram city which is about 30 mins drive if that from the wenches village would do me just fine as has everything i need for the life i want.



Buriram should read Boringrampant.. why would you live in a shit hole like that??

Oh Speed nightclub, bamboo bar = boring

----------


## Lorenzo

> Long story short in case you just nodded out reading my life story... I wish I had never set foot in this country, much less retired here!


Thank you for admitting what many others deny..... green!!

Thailand is great .... in moderation

----------


## terry57

> Where ever you go Borey, make sure that there is a reasonable sized farang community, as  sooner or later you are going to get bored and fed up of nodding your head, smiling and saying to yourself " what in the fcuk is he on about" Believe me , it can be very good therapy to be able go to a local bar and have a chat in the language that you can understand.


Oh fok yes,  Id imagine that after a few days of them asking:::::

Whats your name again ?

How much money you got ?

Have a glass of lao koa 

Where you come from ?

You want to eat grass Hopper ?

How bigs your cock ?


Anyway Dude, you get the idea. Fuk that bro, one needs to be with some foker that actually has a foking brain and has half a grip on the world.

Have a top day dude.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by hhfarang
> 
> Long story short in case you just nodded out reading my life story... I wish I had never set foot in this country, much less retired here!
> 
> 
> Thank you for admitting what many others deny..... green!!
> 
> Thailand is great .... in moderation



Oh fok yes,  The ultimate is to be cashed up and free so one can come and go when one pleases.  Most of the miserable sad fuks on this forum are the tossers that chucked there lot in to come live in the mighty Thailand cutting bridges with there own country and now find them selves well foked.

You listening Marmite.   :Smile: 

To be free is the go, one can then really enjoy the fok out of Thailand and then get the fok out when one realizes that the place is foked up and then come back again once you get over it.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Have a nice day now.   :UK:

----------


## terry57

> I have no doubt when he see's this he will pay again for someone to threaten my girlfriend, and yet again she will have no idea of what the fuk they are going on about.



 :rofl:   Foking brilliant,  DD's on the piss again and raving away like a pygmy on Speed.  Brilliant DD, loving your work Bro.    :Smile:   :UK:  

PS.  What a dirty little rotter that ugly fuker is EH. Threatening your girlfriend is foked up DD, lets get the boys to hunt that foker down and kick twenty five shades of shit out of him.  

If that don't change his attitude we will just shoot the cont EH.  :Confused: 

On ya Dog.

----------


## terry57

> Yep, not even got the balls to talk to me, he's Canadian though, so only to be expected I suppose.


That little foker looks like DJpat after he had a week on the piss. I'll bet he gives it to his wife in the bottom just like Pat likes to do.  

Nasty business DD.

----------


## BBlacky

Reading these posts reminds me of a studied conclusion I came to after spending many years living and working in Japan, the Phils, Thailand and (since 1988) Indonesia.

The optimal living choice is a medium-sized city with a certain degree of modernity. That is to say, at least one supermarket, decent medical facilities, fun spots and sports facilities, motorcycle repair and spare parts access, and enough population so that you can choose whom you associate with.

In Thailand I concluded that, given economic limitations (I'd be teaching, not retired) I'd love to live in Kanchanaburi, Chonburi or Prachuab Khirikan (of the places I've actually hung out in). Songkhla is also highly recommended, by someone who has spent time there.

Another consideration for those with a 'heads-up- attitude is the coming systems collapse, during which our mobility and choice of items to acquire is going to be severely limited (ref.: ClubOrlov ). Southeast Asia, or at least certain parts of it, might be more survivable than a cold, angry country, where people feel entitled and will go for their guns when the gasoline gives out. Just a thought.

At the moment I'm firmly stuck in Jakarta, a huge third-world megapolis (albeit a much safer and relatively cleaner one than Bangkok, where I spent some years). I'd like to live in a city of around 300,000~500,000 eventually and am looking in that direction.

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by Lorenzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to run out of whiskey to do that
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You listening Marmite.


No, I'm not.

----------


## blix99

> I'd advise against Americans retiring here.  I understand the motivation of other nationalities to do so, mostly the lure of tropical climate for those who live in wet or frequently frozen countries, but the U.S. has all climates from tropical to temperate, to arctic so that's not an issue there.  Also America is a big country with many areas to choose as far as cost of living, scenery, etc.
> 
> I retired early from a good job (6 figure income, barely) that I enjoyed and it was a big mistake. 
> 
> I'm a big planner.  I have spreadsheets for for  everything in my life and my plan (ever since my 30s) was to retire at  60 with one million dollars in savings and a monthly company pension of  around $4,000.  I was headed in that direction on schedule when in my  late 40s I married a Thai.  Just that set my plans back by probably 200k  as any woman is expensive and I took on one with a daughter.  When I  was approaching 55 she (after being in the U.S. for 8 years) was getting  homesick and I had a retirement plan that would allow an early (30%  less than at age 60) pension at 55.  She convinced me we could live like  a king and queen here for what my pension was.  So I retired here with  about half of my savings goal and a big cut in my pension for retiring  early.
> 
> Well, nearly 8 years here now and I am broke (have a house and 2 cars  paid for though) living from monthly paycheck to monthly paycheck.  I  have not been out of Thailand since 2005; couldn't even come up with  enough for a round trip ticket to the states when my mother died a  couple of years ago.
> 
> Besides that, I hate this climate.  It's way too hot for me.  I would  much rather have stayed in the U.S. where there is a variety of scenery  (not just tropical jungle everywhere you look), four distinct seasons  instead of two (hot and wet, hot and dry), where I had lots of friends  and family and a full life that included skiing, scuba diving, bike  riding, and golf (none of which I can do here either because of the cost  or the heat).
> ...


Interesting story but I'm puzzled by the math. By my reckoning you have about $2800 a month in pension. From what I've read elsewhere that seems an adequate amount to live a reasonable lifestyle in Thailand except maybe Bangkok assuming you don't want everything to be to the same standard as in the States. 

And you also had about $500,000 in savings; surely the house and the two cars did not cost that full amount (or did they?). What happened to the rest of the money and why are you now living from month to month? Is the wife extravagant, the daughter demanding, your own habits too costly? 

As for places in the States being a better bet for retirement I would love to know where---the interesting big cities far too expensive, SF, NY, LA, Boston, Seattle, etc and many of them have lousy weather. The smaller provincial cities can be boring and full of "cowboys" with whom one might not have even a few things in common---might as well be in a foreign country.

Hope you find a way out of your dilemma.

----------


## Carrabow

Is it just me or are we noticing a trend line of Americans looking for an exodus from the States?

Too expensive? Family members tell me it is. I rememeber when gas was 0.98 cents a gallon (post exchange rate). That adds up to roughly 200% inflation since I skated out of there.

Geez!

----------


## macster44

Borey,

Hey there....lots and lots of responses to your post.

my thought is: "life is about the journey...not the destination"

enjoy yourself....enjoy the ride....enjoy life.

hope all is well

regards

----------


## Lancelot

Hope it works out for you Borey. Have you considered a trial run in Thailand before you do the total move? If yor Thai wife has lived in the US for an extended period, she might have reverse culture shock as well. I'm back in the US after nine years in "The Kingdom" and I'm enjoying it here  :Smile: 

In my experience, Thailand isn't the Paradise many claim it to be; however, its not all bad either. Thailand is just Thailand  :Smile:  I think some of the happiest expats are the ones that split their time between their homeland and their new home. 

All the best, 

Lance

----------


## Borey the Bald

^Thanks.  I don't think I would attempt the move if I couldn't bail out if it comes to that.  But I really am tired of moving around, so hope this move will be my last.

----------


## Iceburg Slim

Living full time in SE Asia is retarded.  After 6 months I've had enough, and a cold rock in the north Atlantic seems like para-para-paradise--para-para-paradise.

----------


## Takeovers

> I don't think I would attempt the move if I couldn't bail out if it comes to that. But I really am tired of moving around, so hope this move will be my last.


I wish you good luck.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is it just me or are we noticing a trend line of Americans looking for an exodus from the States?


A bit like the beginning of Soviet Russia/Eastern Europe or Nazi Germany.

----------


## ltnt

Only the "flat earther's."

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Is it just me or are we noticing a trend line of Americans looking for an exodus from the States?
> 
> 
> A bit like the beginning of Soviet Russia/Eastern Europe or Nazi Germany.


During BO's speech this morning, he wants to tax the billionaires the same amount as the middle class. That is good and groovy but there is a problem with that. Those are the people with money to create more jobs and if you slam them with taxes I could just see them packing up and heading out too. 

What happened to commom sense in America ???

----------


## Borey the Bald

> During BO's speech this morning, he wants to tax the billionaires the same amount as the middle class. That is good and groovy but there is a problem with that. Those are the people with money to create more jobs and if you slam them with taxes I could just see them packing up and heading out too. 
> 
> What happened to commom sense in America ???


Here I am allowing my own thread to be hijacked, but the above statement sounds reasonable, but is not based on fact.  Over the last 50 years taxes on the richest Americans have steadily been reduced, at the same time that jobs and income for the average American have declined.  There is no correlation between lower taxes for the richest and more jobs.  The fact is that most of the wealth increase in the US is not based on job creation, but on manipulative investment strategies that should be illegal.  (And I am a conservative Republican.)


Now back to this thread:

 Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *Carrabow* 
_Is it just me or are we noticing a trend line of Americans looking for an exodus from the States?_


This is certainly a topic that I thought would have been addressed somewhere on this forum already.  Why are Westerners moving to the 3rd world countries.  It's common all around the world.  Americans moving to Mexico or Central America is very common.  People from GB and Europe moving to Asia.  Probably should start a thread in Issues Forum to talk about this.

----------


## Carrabow

Sorry Bro', no pun intended...

----------


## nigelandjan

> Here I am allowing my own thread to be hijacked,


 Well join in and tell us what you have decided to do

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> Here I am allowing my own thread to be hijacked,
> 
> 
>  Well join in and tell us what you have decided to do


I am well convinced that moving to Thailand would be in our best interest.  My wife, the real decider, seems to be willing to give it a try.  She'll be able to get her hands on her retirement account in a couple of months with no penalty, so we are looking at coming over this summer.  We still have one sticking point with my mother that might slow us down, but I hope to work that out by then.

Thanks for everyone's input.
Borey 


But don't let that stop the discussion.  There has been some good info on here.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> ...


Your going to be fine, you hear all these stories of how bad it can be. The poor souls that claim this are ones who made it self inflicted...for the most part.

----------


## nigelandjan

> But don't let that stop the discussion. There has been some good info on here.


  I will second that mate it has been interesting ,, indeed to the point of some spilling their guts out on here , kudos to them ,,, wish you all the best mate and I think to be honest I think if some of the negatives were to just look and live and be happy with what they have  , instead of what they might have they would be a lot happier  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you cannot start a new health insurance policy in Thailand if you are over a certain age (60? 55?), so getting international cover from a broker 'back home' may be your only option.
> 
> 
>  If you are 60 or over you will not be able to get  medical insurance in Thailand  without it costing you an arm or a leg. Sorry.


Wrong.  The cutoff age is 65.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by jamiejambos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


This is incorrect. I have it on good authority that they do not cut your arms or legs off when you are 60 or 65.

----------


## dirtydog

^It's 55, part of the new yearly visa requirements I believe, but they have said that 90 day reporting wont be needed anymore.

----------


## Mr R Sole

> The overriding consideration is do you want to spend your golden years with as a second class visitor in racist Thailand? In any village that will be a bunch of uneducated peasants looking to scam your money at every turn.


LMFAO, sorry Borey, but Lorenzo sums it up pretty well I have been here for 8+yrs and have heard so many horror stoires that if I had checked them out before coming I would've never darkend these shores! 




> I have been dealing with these people for over 40 years. The Thais are racist, but no more so than any other nationality. (Sorry that ain't true, and you'll soon find out after 6-12mths) Visitors (or immigrants in general) are looked upon as 2nd class everywhere. I have more respect for these uneducated peasants than for many educated but otherwise ignorant westerners.


 :mid:  :rofl:  that won't last...I thought they were charming for a little while. however it's like the old saying "he doesn't suffer fools glady" and boy is that fucking true...they are spiteful little gits and theives...MOST OF THEM!

Goodluck but to be honest I would go for some civilization like OZ', Malaysia or anywhere else to retires.

----------


## terry57

^

Malaysia is defiantly a consideration offering friendly people, solid government, farang friendly police, great food and a diverse topography complete with a well educated society and excellent medical facilities. 

They also communicate in English and one is able to hold a decent discourse with them  but what they don't have is wall to wall trollups so thats why many punters go to Thailand.   

But theres no reason why the naughty lads amongst us just cant simply jump the border once in a while to sedate there appetite and live a very nice life in Malaysia.

Much easier life there and void of all the shit that goes down in Thailand.

----------


## terry57

> In my experience, Thailand isn't the Paradise many claim it to be; however, its not all bad either. Thailand is just Thailand  I think some of the happiest expats are the ones that split their time between their homeland and their new home.



If one is financial enough to do this one is guaranteed to really enjoy Thailand as it is indeed a fantastic destination with so much to offer.

But to live there full time ???????

Fok that Bro.

----------


## Stumpy

Interesting thread and great points. I know for me as time wears on I am glad I did not drink the "Kool Aid" and fall into the trap a lot of men are in now but sadly they are stuck making them reasonably miserable. 

I did not buy land in my girlfriends/wifes name righting it off as no big deal she deserves it, did not marry, did not go on a path to destroy my liver sitting at shitbag bars every night and stayed away from all the areas that really give Thailand a bad name. Thus far it has been quite relaxing. I have not had any real issues here that some of you other guys have had or what would not happen in most any country. I believe folks invite problems with their behavior. 

I can say I enjoy not being on the hamster wheel, I have enjoyed moving around Thailand from north to south, eating good food, I got a cool gal I am bouncin with, love the weather and able to live my life with virtually no intervention form a zillion govt agencies trying to manage how I live. I determine my own level of structure. as I posted before the only downside I have had here is meeting quality foreigners.  


The real beauty for me is I can pack my suitcases tomorrow and go somewhere or head back to my home country or exit to a new place. Its as simple as a call to Delta airlines. Not knowing what to expect living full time here I opened up a bank acct before I left and put enough money in it for an airplane ticket to anywhere in the world just in case. Still there up to this point... :Smile:

----------


## Dow Nunder

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> Moving to Thailand is somewhat vague since the experience will be completely different depending on where in Thailand you choose to live.  To me, living in some remote village in Isaan would be a lot like living in Hicktown, Iowa, absolutely intolerable because of the boredom.  Maybe even worse because of the language and lack of decent food.
> Living in Bangkok or any well developed area except Pattaya is quite enjoyable.  Also, do you really want to spend the rest of your life orbiting around your wife's family?
> 
> 
> Good point, I was going to metion this. Instead of moving to her village, I do not see any harm in moving somewhere close but not too close. This way you can have a bit of privacy and keep the family at arms length but also keep the misses happy, buy her a car to ferry herslef back and fourth. I would say try and live on the out skirts of a city/ large town near her village, that is if she is from a village which I do not think you have told us yet.
> 
> ...


*"I would say try and live on the out skirts of a city/ large town" Bangkokbonecollector.

This is exactly my dilemma too. Like Borey (and around his age) I'm looking at the possibilities, and have appreciated what has been said in every post. I suppose it comes down to weighing up the hoped-for gains against the very clear losses of a permanent move. Location is paramount. For me, the moobahn is as close as you can get to an above-ground cemetery, and town life just too cramped. There is so much to consider; the list of gains/losses will be different for everyone, and there is really no other option but to go try it out on a non-permanent basis. Maybe a month or two at a time, longer if you can, in various locations. The more you know, the better advised your decision will be. Take your time, mate! 
*

----------


## Old Monkey

A few thoughts on the subject, I apologize if they are not clear, It's past my bedtime.
I've spent 5-6 winter months a year on my isolated farm 100 km North of Chiang Mai for the past 9 years. Just loved it. 
I can't take the winter in Canada, or France! 
In 2012, I hope That this farm will stop costing me and will provide enough to pay salaries, food and some extra. 
I kept an active life there, physically, there are a lot of things to do on a farm, and I take care of business on the other side of the planet on Skype at night.
I will be buying a house in Chiang Mai, when I find it,  to lodge the 8 kids, my wife's nephew and nieces, who go to school there. This will provide me with a pied-à-terre in town, and maybe a good investment ( all those rich people from Bangkok who got their feet wet will want to move North, this is pushing up the prices of real estate ). 
I like to spend a couple of days in the city every week.
I have plenty of projects, and projects keep me alive. 
If I ever got bored, I would immediatly leave everything behind and start looking for another place, another country. No time to loose! 
This does not frighten me in the least, I've done it before, and it was a lot of fun.
When you've got nothing, you've got nothing to loose!
Now I've got a lot, but it's at my wife's name, so, I assume my choices, I was and still am ready for whatever could happen. 
I still trust her 100%.
On the subject of retirement, I cashed my teaching pension fund at 33 and considered myself retired for 25 years, doing exactly what I liked, nothing else. I lived without money, volontary simplicity, always felt I was rich. This gave me a freedom of mind that nobody can ever take away. My security comes from a point situated 2 inches below my navel! 
In 2000, at 56, I decided to get out of retirement and to put 5 years into building a pension fund. I developped a business, and got it going.
I feel I still have a couple of carreers ahead of me. I enjoyed 25 years of retirement, I don't need more... Now is my active life...
I want to spend more months (9) in Thailand.


Thailand is such a paradise because of the indifference that Thais practice so well. This gives us farangs the freedom to do as we wish, as long as we respect them, smile and never trust them out of our sight. 
This has been one of the best tread I've read on TD. For once, it was  not only grouchy cynical defeated and bored retirees trying to  discourage you before trying!

----------


## nigelandjan

^ A good post mate , just shows there is so much more to life than pissin it up the wall ,, good on ya green sent

----------


## Carrabow

I admire you OM, you also explained this a hell of a lot better than I could. 

Green on the way as well!

----------


## meat

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
> 
>  
> In my experience, Thailand isn't the Paradise many claim it to be; however, its not all bad either. Thailand is just Thailand  I think some of the happiest expats are the ones that split their time between their homeland and their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> If one is financial enough to do this one is guaranteed to really enjoy Thailand as it is indeed a fantastic destination with so much to offer.
> ...



For me it was either Thailand or the shitty USA(it is quite a shithole now).  Thailand won hands down.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## meat

> Hope it works out for you Borey. Have you considered a trial run in Thailand before you do the total move? If yor Thai wife has lived in the US for an extended period, she might have reverse culture shock as well. I'm back in the US after nine years in "The Kingdom" and I'm enjoying it here 
> 
> In my experience, Thailand isn't the Paradise many claim it to be; however, its not all bad either. Thailand is just Thailand  I think some of the happiest expats are the ones that split their time between their homeland and their new home. 
> 
> All the best, 
> 
> Lance


Yah right.  I'd hate to return to that country(US) again.  Just traveling through one of their shitty airports(chicago) and dealing with the homeland security nazis and I'm ready to get the fvck back here!

----------


## Borey the Bald

> .....This has been one of the best tread I've read on TD. For once, it was  not only grouchy cynical defeated and bored retirees trying to  discourage you before trying!


Thanks for the kind words and encouraging post.  You show what can be done by an individual with a good attitude towards life.

----------


## OhOh

> the indifference that Thais practice so well


With such a beautiful smile.

 :Wizard:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Dunno where you got that from OO ,, thats nothing to do with me mate

----------


## OhOh

Not sure how the original link was edited, but I have changed it to the original source. :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

.....

----------


## nigelandjan

^ I know your game ,, your only 25 posts behind me ,, you naughty boy OO

----------


## OhOh

> you naughty boy OO


Says the Essex boy who has one of the most alluring, capable and happy Thai wife that I have never met. You must be doing something right :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Says the Essex boy who has one of the most alluring, capable and happy Thai wife that I have never met. You must be doing something right


      Your nearly right mate ,, but I aint from bleeding Essex ok ? well ok I reside there now ( for the time being )

----------


## brianxx

> As for living in Prechuap Khiri Khan, I think it is stellar. I actually live in Cha am which is in the Phetchaburi province but from Cha Am down it has an awesome blend of mountains with a good ocean breeze. There are so many empty quiet beaches. I enjoy riding my bike to the beach and walking/jogging along the waterline. I personally do not recommend Hua Hin as I do not care to run into tourists all the time and pay a "Farang" fee(as my GF jokes about) for everything. It is congested most of the time and during holiday seasons it is jammed. Cha am, Pran Buri, Kui Buri, Thap Sakae are very very nice. COL is very affordable in all those places. If you love fresh seafood then you definitely want to live down this way. .


Well I just composed a nice private message to you asking more about this area and some of your suggestions for a visit I plan with my wife real soon,....only to have my message rejected because I only had 19 total postings rather than 20 !!
I hate retyping things, so i'll try a bit later when I cool down.
Brian

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Calm down dear its only a forum

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> 
>  
> JPPR2,  is it affordable to live in Prachuap Khiri Khan?  ie,  would it be similar in cost to say Bangkok or Chiang Mai?
> 
> 
> 
> Pratchup is a Gem of a place but in the future considerable tourism must kick in Given how close it is to Hua Hin.
> ...



Thanks for the reply Terry.  Sorry that I was late in replying,  been in hospital for a week,  just got out.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Hope your all good now Pale xxxxxxx

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> As for living in Prechuap Khiri Khan, I think it is stellar. I actually live in Cha am which is in the Phetchaburi province but from Cha Am down it has an awesome blend of mountains with a good ocean breeze. There are so many empty quiet beaches. I enjoy riding my bike to the beach and walking/jogging along the waterline. I personally do not recommend Hua Hin as I do not care to run into tourists all the time and pay a "Farang" fee(as my GF jokes about) for everything. It is congested most of the time and during holiday seasons it is jammed. Cha am, Pran Buri, Kui Buri, Thap Sakae are very very nice. COL is very affordable in all those places. If you love fresh seafood then you definitely want to live down this way. .
> 
> 
> Well I just composed a nice private message to you asking more about this area and some of your suggestions for a visit I plan with my wife real soon,....only to have my message rejected because I only had 19 total postings rather than 20 !!
> I hate retyping things, so i'll try a bit later when I cool down.
> Brian


Brian,
Fire away either PM or Open forum. Be glad to assist. I am enjoying the area. In fact I just gave notice to homeowners that I will move in Oct. Probably a bit further south. A few more moves hops skip and jumps I might be in Malayasia. :smiley laughing:

----------


## brianxx

I'll get back to you in the morning as its a bit late now and my desk lamp just burned out.

Funny I did not get a notice that others had replied to this subject thread after my other posting? ....have I left something 'unchecked' that I need to correct in order to be notified with someone has replied to a subject thread in which I am participating?
...opps just found the box 
Regards

----------


## Monte

I've been here for 5 years now and have never been treated in any way like a second class citizen.  My only regret is that I didn't come here 30 years ago.

----------


## Rural Surin

> I've been here for 5 years now and have never been treated in any way like a second class citizen. My only regret is that I didn't come here 30 years ago.


 
....even 50 years ago. :Smile:

----------


## saxpression

I can't believe this thread is still going, or is it? Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Leave yourself a way out if worse comes to worst. I plan to spend my final years in Thailand and be cremated here. Right now my income depends on foreign sources. I don't see any change in that. I'm connected to the US whether I like it or not. I bounce back and forth. The recovering US stock market has squashed any ideas I had of selling everything and putting it in a Thai bank. I'm actually starting to do okay again! "knock on wood". Sometimes America pisses me off, and then some times it doesn't. Aside from the current ridiculous election fiasco, it's not the worst place on earth. The poor in America have large televisions, mobile phones, and too much to eat. Our poorest state, Mississippi, also has the most fat people. Everybody there is on the dole and eating government food. When I see truly poor people in the third world I feel shame. Wow, I went off on a tangent! Haha.

----------


## boatboy

> As for living in Prechuap Khiri Khan, I think it is stellar. I actually live in Cha am which is in the Phetchaburi province but from Cha Am down it has an awesome blend of mountains with a good ocean breeze. There are so many empty quiet beaches. I enjoy riding my bike to the beach and walking/jogging along the waterline. I personally do not recommend Hua Hin as I do not care to run into tourists all the time and pay a "Farang" fee(as my GF jokes about) for everything. It is congested most of the time and during holiday seasons it is jammed.  Cha am, Pran Buri, Kui Buri, Thap Sakae are very very nice. COL is very affordable in all those places. If you love fresh seafood then you definitely want to live down this way.


Thanks, having a look at the various web sights now.
It seems transport down may be an issue and the best way might be renting a car from Bangkok and driving ourselves.
Do you know of any company that will allow us a one day rental drive down and dump at Cha Am or Hua Hin?

----------


## DrAndy

> Do you know of any company that will allow us a one day rental drive down and dump at Cha Am or Hua Hin?


just rent a car with a driver, not expensive

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> As for living in Prechuap Khiri Khan, I think it is stellar. I actually live in Cha am which is in the Phetchaburi province but from Cha Am down it has an awesome blend of mountains with a good ocean breeze. There are so many empty quiet beaches. I enjoy riding my bike to the beach and walking/jogging along the waterline. I personally do not recommend Hua Hin as I do not care to run into tourists all the time and pay a "Farang" fee(as my GF jokes about) for everything. It is congested most of the time and during holiday seasons it is jammed.  Cha am, Pran Buri, Kui Buri, Thap Sakae are very very nice. COL is very affordable in all those places. If you love fresh seafood then you definitely want to live down this way. 
> 
> 
> Thanks, having a look at the various web sights now.
> It seems transport down may be an issue and the best way might be renting a car from Bangkok and driving ourselves.
> Do you know of any company that will allow us a one day rental drive down and dump at Cha Am or Hua Hin?


I am not sure where you are coming from, But you can catch a van or bus down. Van from BKK area is 180 baht and will let you off at either location. No rent a car hassles and way cheaper.

----------


## brianxx

> I am not sure where you are coming from, But you can catch a van or bus down. Van from BKK area is 180 baht and will let you off at either location. No rent a car hassles and way cheaper.


What type of van is that you look for...I assume not a 'private one'?

I also assume I could do this from the airport down to Conburi ?? 
I need to go visit a boatbuilder there next week. 

What type of vehicle do I look for at the airport?

----------


## brianxx

> Thanks, having a look at the various web sights now.
> It seems transport down may be an issue and the best way might be renting a car from Bangkok and driving ourselves.
> Do you know of any company that will allow us a one day rental drive down and dump at Cha Am or Hua Hin?


I am not sure where you are coming from, But you can catch a van or bus down. Van from BKK area is 180 baht and will let you off at either location. No rent a car hassles and way cheaper.[/quote]
If I were to fly into new airport at BKK, what might be my less expensive way to get to Pattaya area. I would like to avoid private taxi as I'm sure there are some rip-off pricing there.

----------


## dirtydog

> I also assume I could do this from the airport down to Conburi ??


Doubt there are vans to Chonburi, not enough demand.



> what might be my less expensive way to get to Pattaya area.


Coach, the airport has several everyday going to Pattaya.

----------


## brianxx

Sorry for the losey posting but I couldn't get the edit function to come on before I had to rush out and get an air ticket from KK to BKK....got good discount.

Okay I found this Bell Travel Service that offers a very reasonable bus rate to Pattaya (with a transfer to your hotel) from the airport. I'll use this, thank you

----------

